# Grape God Grow Journal



## budbro18 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is my Grape God grow journal. I have a perpetual setup so i have a clone box, veg tent, and flower tent in one room. I use Blue Planet Nutrients that are all organic and extremely inexpensive but still very high quality. 

Clone box: 2x1x1 box (former tv stand) with 2x15 watt 6500K cfls, a heating mat, standard nursery flat with humidity dome, and thermometer. I use rapid rooters with EZ clone gel and perlite.

Temps: 75 constant
Humid: 100% (not measured but its humid as physically possible)



Veg box: 2x4x5 grow tent, 250 watt hps in a cool tube, 4 inch intake fan, and 3 liter air pots.

I currently have 8 grape god clones that were transfered 20 days ago.

Temps: 70-75 constant
Humid: 55% constant



Flower box: 4x4x6.5 grow tent, 2 gallon air pots, 600 watt digital hps, euro air cooled reflector with 2x6 inch fans running through it (soon to be carbon filter and inline fan), one 6 inch intake and one 4 inch exhaust. Should be switching the ducting around soon because we recently got our carbon filter/fan.

I currently have 4 grape gods that are 27 days into flower and lookin beautiful!

Temps: 70-80, 85 (max)



Top cola of each of them:


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are the new pictures of the tent with the carbon filter and a everything a few days older.

Veg: 8 clones:



The carbon filter we just installed:



4 Grape Gods in flower:



The carbon filters moving so much air out now and temps and humidity are consistant.

Its just a matter of time now


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 21, 2012)

The 8 Grape God clones day 20 of veg:

Before trim:



After trim:





The 4 Grape Gods day 30 of flower:




Almost half way there!


----------



## MaineWeed (Jul 22, 2012)

what type of smell...sweet or skunky? I bought 5 beans from next generation and what a bitch germ was! only got 2 out of the 5 to crack open, the 2 that did crack are certainly impressive though at this stage-8 days into 12/12 and they are bushes. I'll be watching your thread here so please keep up on your reports. thanks for taking the time & luck to you


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 22, 2012)

MaineWeed said:


> what type of smell...sweet or skunky? I bought 5 beans from next generation and what a bitch germ was! only got 2 out of the 5 to crack open, the 2 that did crack are certainly impressive though at this stage-8 days into 12/12 and they are bushes. I'll be watching your thread here so please keep up on your reports. thanks for taking the time & luck to you



Thanks for checkin it out! You should pull up a chair because im actively updating every 3-4 days. 

Youre gonna love how christmas tree like they grow. Nice and tidy.

They have a real mix of both smells its hard to determine. 

When i open the door of the grow room after 12 hours of lights off i get smacked in the face with a dead skunk soaked in fruit punch. 

Its not more of one or the other just a stinky combo of both. Almost with a little haze on the back end of the smell and definitely on the exhale of the smoke. 

I also only got one Grape God seed, put it straight in a rapid rooter and have cloned it ever since. I dont bother germing anymore, theres to much that can go wrong when youre handeling that delicate tap root.

Be careful though, mines a bitch when it comes to nutes. What kind are you using?

Best of luck on your adventures with Grape God.


----------



## DelQ (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't forget me. I'm down how do &#8203;sub to this.


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 22, 2012)

DelQ said:


> Don't forget me. I'm down how do &#8203;sub to this.



top of the page right above the title of the journal is a selection called thread tools click that and "subscribe to thread" will be an option.

click that and it will take you to another page about whether you want to be emailed about activity on that thread.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here we are at day 33 of flower for the 4 grape god and the 8 grape gods are 23 days in veg

Im going to give the flowering 4 plain RO water for a week, maybe a few days more.

And im alternating nutes/water/nutes/water for my 8 in veg.

Veg:


Flower:



Each top cola:



Let me know what you think!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 26, 2012)

loving your grow, welcome aboard to the bpn army here.


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 27, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> loving your grow, welcome aboard to the bpn army here.


thanks for the welcome! ill be updating shortly


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool, me too.
Just ordered more nutes from Corey too


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just got some snow storm ultra in today and gave 5ml of it to the 4 Grape Gods in flower and 2.5 ml to the 8 Grape Gods in veg.



Veg day 26:

 

perfect temps (81)




Flower day 36:



perfect temps (79-81)


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 27, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Cool, me too.
> Just ordered more nutes from Corey too


Nice! mine are lasting me a while. theyre strong as fuck i use about 5ml of grow micro and 2.5ml of bloom in veg and right before flower bump the bloom up to 5ml which isnt alot at all!

And now in flower im using about 10ml of bloom and micro and 5ml of grow plus 5ml of K Bud and theyre showing slight signs of deficiency and its probably due to my ph dropping. im trying to correct by giving them RO water about 7.1 for a week and today dosed them with the tiniest bit of snow storm ultra in 6.5 RO water.


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 30, 2012)

Everything is booming to say the least. I ordered a 250 watt CMH and it came in today so i threw it in.

Everythings the same and theyre continuing theyre week of plain RO water. Starting back on nutes tomorrow.

CMH


Day 29 of VEG:



Day 39 of FLOWER:



Top of all 4:



Let me know what you think or if you have any questions. 

Im still experimenting with my nute amount so just ask if you want to know details because i change them to much, along with smoke to much to remember how much i use every time. 

GRAPE GOD!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 3, 2012)

So the 4 Grape Gods are 42 days into flower and the 8 clones are 32 days in veg and are loving the new CMH bulb. Growing a bunch of side branches. 

Heres my measurements of Blue Planet Nutrients for my flower and veg as of today. I had to back it off because they couldnt handle 10 ML of each and Snow Storm Ultra in the same week. 





Veg Day 32:



Flower Day 42:



Thats all for now. Got about 15% pistol changing and 50/50 clear to milky trichs so i still have a while.
Another 3 weeks or so. Give or take a week.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am getting rid of the 8 Grape Gods in veg to make way for the ak-48 from nirvana. Theyre alot faster and a larger producer, and with the right nutes just as potent.

I stuck 5 AK-48 seeds in rapid rooter cubes, day one of germ. Ill be starting a new thread on the ak48 grow soon.



Here are the 8 Grape Gods on there way out the door 

Day 35 of VEG:



And here are the 4 Grape Gods in flower

Day 45 of FLOWER:



Online they claim that its a 50 day flowering strain so were closing in on it. Theyre showing 30% to 40% orange hairs im just waiting for them to fatten up one last time.

Gave them some more Snow Storm Ultra today at 5mL per gallon.

So probably another week or 2 max and its lookin like 2 zips per plant so if they swell up one more time they might be pushin 3.

I cant wait for the AK-48s to get started!!!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally got some pictures of the GRAPE GOD with a better camera! 

The white balance is a little fucked up in a few but you can see the crystals shinning. 

GRAPE GOD
Day 48 of Flower:





Some bud porn:




Some macro bud porn:



 

Look for the purple! you can just barely see it creaping in.

Ill probably let them go for another 7-10 days then chop. Givin em a bunch of pHd water and then a little more snow storm ultra before i chop.

You can definitely tell that SSU has been workin hard.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

wow, plants look, so good!keep it up!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 9, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> wow, plants look, so good!keep it up!


Thanks im tryin to!! everythings running perfect just waiting for them to fatten up one last time before choppin.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

cool, post that bud porn


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I gave them there last dose of snow storm ultra yesterday and am about to pull em out of the light and into the dark for 3 days. Then ill be chopping.

The 8 Grape God clones i had vegging a little more than a are going into flower the second the 4 bigger ones get pulled.

MORE BUD PORN COMING SOON!!!


----------



## MaineWeed (Aug 14, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> Thanks for checkin it out! You should pull up a chair because im actively updating every 3-4 days.
> 
> Youre gonna love how christmas tree like they grow. Nice and tidy.
> 
> ...


I been watching and they are looking nice for a indoor dirt grow. Mine are going on day 33 of bloom and I'm wishing I had gone another 7 days veg time. I'm using GH's FloraNova series of nutes, they are a bit pricey but have served me well in my last couple of grows. Here is a couple of crappy pics from today...day 33 of bloom...

I noticed that you mentioned your going to go for a high yield grow with ak48, you should try G-13 Labs Pineapple Express if you want a high yielder, my last grow I got just over 3/4's a lb per plant from it and it can handle the nutes real good, I had my PE up around 1800ppm's..check out this link to the grow it was 6 plants and I got 4lbs 4.25oz of pruned tightly manicured dry bud. Heres the link to that grow journal....http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/community/threads/1st-grow-with-new-system.150088/

keep up the good work I'm subscribed to this thread.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 14, 2012)

So i moved the 8 Grape God clones into flower today and put the 4 i had in there into the dark for 3 days. 

The 8 Grape God clones after 42 days of veg:




Heres the 4 Grape Gods we just harvested:




The bud porn:




I guess im giving it one last go with the Grape God


----------



## MaineWeed (Aug 15, 2012)

For the style of grow and size of the containers your doing and from what I see in my own GG I think the stuff is certainly worth growing now I wish one of us has smoked it. Next time you take some pics think you could hold something like a water/soda bottle or cig pack up along side the buds so we got something as a size reference? 

Whats your take on days till chop down...total from 12-12?

Thanks for keeping a journal its much appreciated and been a help.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, you did good my friend.Great work on this one.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 15, 2012)

MaineWeed said:


> For the style of grow and size of the containers your doing and from what I see in my own GG I think the stuff is certainly worth growing now I wish one of us has smoked it. Next time you take some pics think you could hold something like a water/soda bottle or cig pack up along side the buds so we got something as a size reference?
> 
> Whats your take on days till chop down...total from 12-12?
> 
> Thanks for keeping a journal its much appreciated and been a help.


Ill do that today! im just about to go trim shortly.

theyve been in flower for 57 days plus 3 days of pure darkness. so 60 days total. 

As for smoke ive harvested a few times from Grape God already and depending on how long you let it go determines the smoke. 

55-60 days: uplifting and heady
60-65 days: perfect mix of stoned and awake
65-70+days: pure couch lock. no motivation. almost puts you to sleep.

and if youre wondering about taste and smell its skunky with a bunch of fruit sweetness and when you actually smoke it you taste traces of haze on the exhale. Its a nice smoke but nothing too out of control. definitely taste all the genetics that went into this.

Should have more up later!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 15, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> wow, you did good my friend.Great work on this one.



thanks! more to come soon. got another 8 that just went into flower.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 22, 2012)

final dry weight of the 4 Grape Gods was 6.137 oz!!! 

Ill be posting some pictures soon of the various bud pictures as well as the current 8 grape gods that are 11 or 12 days in flower.

KEEP WATCHING THERES MORE TO COME!


----------



## MaineWeed (Aug 23, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> Ill do that today! im just about to go trim shortly.
> 
> theyve been in flower for 57 days plus 3 days of pure darkness. so 60 days total.
> 
> ...



Very nice description, thank you for taking the time to explain it so well.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 23, 2012)

MaineWeed said:


> Very nice description, thank you for taking the time to explain it so well.



No problem thats what this site is for. 

On this latest batch, which was the first time using snow storm ultra, had alot of diesel smell in it.

And i can say SSU definitely works well.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are the 4 Grape Gods that we harvested a few weeks ago


Total dry weight 6.137 ounces!!! 

Heres it totally dry and after 3 days of cure in a tupperware before we split it up into jars



These are the 8 Grape Gods that are now 13 days into flowering




They got another dose of Snow Storm Ultra today. 2.5 mL once a week for another 2 weeks after this then ill step it up to 5 mL for the last 4 weeks





My feeding schedule is water/nutes/water/water/ssu/water/nutes


Let me know what you think!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 30, 2012)

The 8 Grape Gods are a bit over 2 weeks of flower and got there first dose of K-Bud.

Here is the nute regimen:

Blue Planet Nutrients (7-part)

G:2.5mL
M:2.5mL
B:5.0mL
KB:1.25mL





Top bud formations:



About 40 days left for these ones.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 1, 2012)

So we got a 1 gallon bubble bag the other day and used all the trim to make some bomb ass hash



Got about 10 grams of really blonde hash




3.5 of it compressed in a jar.




Ill definitely be doing this again from now on. Gonna be making some edibles sooon!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here they are a little over half way through flowering.
Theyre getting a decent dose of nutes and rotation with snow storm ultra.
I also picked up some cal-mag since i use a R/O filter and its definitely keeping them alot greener than the last group of Grape Gods.


Nutes:



8 Grape Gods:



Top colas:



^ all but one top nug i forgot to snap a shot of hahaha.

about 3 weeks then a few days of dark and we'll be done with the Grape God for good unfortunately.

Looking to get at least a zip per plant which is 224 grams.

So hopefully we get 300 g's and it'll be .5 g/watt which isn't too shabby for a strain whose potency > weight

Especially without any training. (topping,lst,etc...)

Just good nutes, good pots (air-pots), and good attention to detail.

Maybe one day ill bring back the Grape God if i had an outdoor grow.
It would explode in the sunlight and be even more potent.

Movin onto the KING'S KUSH by GREEN HOUSE SEEDS

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/green-house-kings-kush

Ill let you know when that journal is up and running.
hopefully ill get a few more posters! hahaha


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bumped em up to a full 5.0 mL of Snow Storm Ultra since theyre entering the last 3 weeks of flower.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 13, 2012)

Got my King's Kush seeds today too!

Ill throw some pics up today or tomorrow when i update.

Cant wait to start them!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 23, 2012)

Day 43 of flower about 10 to 12 days left depending on trichs.


Heres all 8 of the Grape Gods:



Lookin to get at least a zip per plant. Hopin for about 280gs

Some bud porn:



Less than 2 weeks til harvest give or take and then ill be starting a king's kush by green house seeds grow journal.

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got some of these clones! Sweet Grow Journal! Good Info!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2012)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Just got some of these clones! Sweet Grow Journal! Good Info!


Thanks!

Im about to harvest my last batch of the Grape God soon so stay tuned to see the final harvest.

I recommend you get snow storm ultra and take it easy with all nutes in general.

My Kings Kush journal should be started up in a few weeks too so check for it in my signature!!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are the 8 Grape Gods that are now 52 days into flowering.

Theyve been getting fed: k-bud&calmag//water//ssu//water//k-bud&calmag//water//ssu (k-bud is 0-0-7)

Ill be keeping this up for the last few days and on day 55 theyll be getting put into the dark for 3 days then chop/trim/hang for 3 days. 

Then a 3 day cure before we take the final weight.



This one with a 6-inch duct behind it for a size comparison:


Lookin like a solid 8 zips minimum. 

Realistic guess would be 10-12 zips

Hopin for a zip and a half per plant.

MORE TO COME IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!!!

STAY TUNED


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Chopped last night after 3 days of being in the dark so in about 3 days they should be dry enough for curing/first smoke.

CANT WAIT!!!

Spent about 2 hours trimmin and hangin all of it yesterday. Looks like around 10.5 ozs hopin for around 12 but who doesnt always hope for more.

Heres a few shot of them right before we trim:




One of the bigger top colas before we chop:



All the top colas decapitated and next to a swisher rapper for size comparison 



More to come over the next few days:

Dry weight

Dry ice hash making

BHO extraction


----------



## ogkush420 (Oct 9, 2012)

what size screen are you using


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 10, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> what size screen are you using



160 micron red bubble bag. From ebay so its not a branded bubble bag but does the trick none the less.

pretty cheap too only 10 or 11 dollars and free shipping.

Ever done dry ice extraction??? assuming your either planning to or have done it. haha


----------



## ogkush420 (Oct 10, 2012)

ya i do it quite often itend to go crazy lol i start throwin nice buds in there ill do iso as well i think my bag is 120 but urs looks great for a 160 and u yeild more migt pick one up off ebay thanks for the tep


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 10, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> ya i do it quite often itend to go crazy lol i start throwin nice buds in there ill do iso as well i think my bag is 120 but urs looks great for a 160 and u yeild more migt pick one up off ebay thanks for the tep


i feel it hahah 

i only use trim for mine and its all about how long you shake it.

i stopped doin iso a while ago. just didnt like the lack of taste and it never hit as hard as other hashes. idk i just never felt as much off of it. 

now a days i do mostly dry ice extraction and if i want anything better ill take the hash and butane extract it further. and you end up using alot less butane.

no problem check my other grow of kings kush thats about to start up in a week or so. its in my sig


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 14, 2012)

This was the last of all the GRAPE GOD. 

Got some purple from droppin the temps a little and ill have some pictures up soon.

The total dry weight was 13.3 ozs so about 65g/w 

Not bad for no training just air pots, organics, and ssu hahaha.

Ill post pictures in a few hours. 

IT looks GOD-like


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 14, 2012)

i broke my phone so i dont have a bunch of the pictures of all of it together but it was soooo much more than the last one.

Heres some shots of the nugs i still got.



lemme know what ya think!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ill have some dry ice hash pictures and edibles coming soon! haha


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2012)

Got 3/4 of an oz of blonde dry ice hash!!!

Makin some budder as we speak.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2012)

heres the hash!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2012)

*

IDENTIFICATION
=================================================

Date: 10/18/2012
Strain: Grape God
Judge: Myself 
Breeder: Next Generation Seeds
Grower: Myself 

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: 9.0 Frosty with some purp to it and dense as a rock.

2. Visible Trichomes: 10! Completely covered to the point it looks cloudy instead of green once cured.

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report:

Clear [5%] Cloudy [75%] Amber [20%] Dark [none]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [ ] Green [7] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [5] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [5] Purple [3] Black [ ]

5. Bud density: 12 out of 10!! ROCK HARD

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [] Earthy [] Licorice [] Peach [] Berry [5] Floral [] Mango [] Pepper [] 
Blueberry [] Fruit [5] Meat [] Petroleum [7] Bubblegum [] Grape [7] 
Melon [] Pine [] Cedar [] Grapefruit [3] Menthol []
Pineapple [] Cherry [] Grass/Hay [] Mint [] Rotten [] Chocolate [] Hash [] 
Mold [] Skunk [9] Citrus [] Iron/Rust [] Musk [5] Spice [3] Coconut [] Leather [] Nutmeg [] 
Strawberry [] Coffee [] Lemon [] Orange [] Vanilla []

7. Aroma: Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results:
10! A nice combo of skunk with sweet grapey deisel taste and some hazey spice on the 
exhale of smoking


8. Seed content: Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded. [0]

9. Weeks cured: [2] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS: Perfectly dense covered in trichs and super skunky smelly fruit.
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [ ]
Other (specify): Blunts! [XXXXX] (swisher sweets only)

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [] Earthy [] Licorice [] Peach [] Berry [] Floral []
Mango [] Pepper [] Blueberry [] Fruit [5] Meat [] Petroleum [5] Bubblegum [] Grape [5] Melon [] Pine [] Cedar [5] Grapefruit [] Menthol [] Pineapple [] Cherry [] Grass/Hay [] Mint [] Rotten [] Chocolate 
[8] Hash [] Mold [9] Skunk [2] Citrus [] Iron/Rust []
Musk [3] Spice [5] Coconut [] Leather [] Nutmeg [] Strawberry [] Coffee [] Lemon [] Orange [] Vanilla[]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste: [7] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness: [4.5] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability: [8.5] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion: [9] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:

==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. Dosage: [2-5] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset: [1] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.

3. Sativa influence: [5] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence: [5] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, 
lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.

5. Potency: [9.4] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration: [4] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance: build up [3] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability: Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. 
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [5] Day - work [7] Evening - relax [9] Night - sleep [9]

9. Overall satisfaction [9] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.

10.Ability and conditions [ 10] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, 
current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [x] No [ ]


All around THRAXX haha​




*


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to close a journal? haha Because this one is done and can be moved to the completed grow journal section.

Thank you!!


----------



## SFguy (Oct 30, 2012)

great journal bro. wish i could get organized hahaha


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> great journal bro. wish i could get organized hahaha



i feel it 

I use this mostly as a good format to track my own progress. but hopefully ill build more followers so my journals can help out more people.

Thats why i cant wait to start my KINGS KUSH journal cause its a good seed (in theory) and it would help green house seeds gain some rep and get out of the negativity theyre surrounded by. as well as seeing which side they leaned towards in breading. 

i love spreadin the knowledge cause i have this site to thank entirely for my success. and google but most links were for this site hahaha


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 5, 2012)

Great journal! I grew a GG some time ago too...loved it...IMO, its an excellent after-dinner smoke...its relaxing, but doesn't put me to sleep, and it's sweet, like a dessert... I crossed mine with a male Qleaner...can't wait to try those out!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> Can someone tell me how to close a journal? haha Because this one is done and can be moved to the completed grow journal section.
> 
> Thank you!!


just report it to a mod


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> Great journal! I grew a GG some time ago too...loved it...IMO, its an excellent after-dinner smoke...its relaxing, but doesn't put me to sleep, and it's sweet, like a dessert... I crossed mine with a male Qleaner...can't wait to try those out!


hell yeah its just a perfect anytime smoke. hits you hard but like you said doesnt put you to sleep. 

got any pictures of it?? feel free to post.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> just report it to a mod


thanks! haha long time grower first time journal-er.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

You made Grape God sound like a nice grow and smoke!!
Great growing skill and beautiful plants bro!


----------



## Sencha (Nov 5, 2012)

Great grow! +rep


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! at first it was a bastard. kinda like how you guys described growing blue dream. she doesnt like being force fed but once she starts she eats like a fat bitch and will bite your finger off if you under feed her hahaha

and its crazy because this was a free seed i got from the single seed centre. didnt really think too much of it but when my other seeds didnt germ. (all my nirvana but the free seeds germed ) i had to use this as my back up. 

but yeah it was a pretty good grow. decent yeild with no type of training. .65 grams per watt so not too bad. and amazing smoke! top notch.

the strongest ive grown to date and its my pride and joy.

thanks for the comments and rep!

i definitely recommend this strain!


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 13, 2013)

Off of this review (nice job by the way!) and a few others I found, I committed a room to the strain to try it. Here's a few pics, all from seed, day 21.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 15, 2013)

Day 25.....looks like they'll need AT LEAST another week of vegging, after figuring on no more that a 1 foot stretch in flowering. I found another great grow on this strain if you're interested: http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/index.php?showtopic=41555&st=0

Slow growers, as the pic's show.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad I could help you decide!!!

we got this seed for a personal batch and when our other seeds shit out in germ we decided to go with this onone they don't stretch very much maybe doubling size so def veg em longer

also it's crazy how from seed thy look so indicate and once you clone em they never get fat indica fan leves again 

thought it was pretty weird. 

she clones well. I'd make sure to number them all so when you take clones you can single out the best one to become a mother.
best of luck!


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 16, 2013)

You're growing great white shark weren't you? 

Didnt recognize you with the new avitar


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 16, 2013)

Throw up a link to your journal too!!

i loved your setup last time around.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 16, 2013)

I did recently change my pic.......and they say pot dulls the memory. LOL

Yes, I grew a GWS/Lamsbreath (Sharksbreath) hybrid a few grows ago. An ok grow, but not great. I'm generally known as the Sweet Seeds "Green Poison" guy, documenting many successful grows of that strain. 

Lastly, I usually grow from seed, rather then keep mother plants alive and then go thru the cloning process. It's just easier because of space issues.

I won't be doing a detailed grow report this time......just taking a break but I plan on putting a few pictures up each week for those interested. I'm also growing Mr. Nice's "Ortega", which has hermie tendencies and I'll be spending a lot of time "looking" for male bananas in my spare time. This is a great smoke, if I can find some true 100% females.

Thanks for piping in!


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah it does I remember it all now haha

well feel free to throw them up here I'd you want haha


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 19, 2013)

28 days veg today......filling out nicely. Maybe another week at most before flowering.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 19, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> 28 days veg today......filling out nicely. Maybe another week at most before flowering.



lookin sexy!!!

They tend to grow very xmas tree like so beware they will get bushy so itll be annoying keeping them all where you want.

im bouta post pictures of the KK in a few minutes so check em out after.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a bit of room to spread out if necessary......and I'll manipulate them around to maximize positioning. Every strain reacts differently to my style of grow- I guess we'll see soon enough but bushy I can handle, height not so much.

Waiting for your pic's......


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 19, 2013)

im not on the computer with them on it right now but asap


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 24, 2013)

Just cutting the lights back.......


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lookin goood! 

Youre gonna get a nice harvest. The first one i grew from seed got me 7 grams from a QP under just my 600 so youre in for a hell of a harvest as always.

What kind of nutes and shit do you run for it? Cant remember from your previous journals.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Yo.....thanks for popping in, as always. I run Botanicare mainly i.e. Pure Blend Pro, Cal/Mag, Sweet, Hydroplex and I use Age Old Grow for a Nitrogen boast when necessary. Then I am using Prozyme, Pro Silica, Snow Storm and Floralicious Plus as supplements. I think that covers it. I add Azamax and drench every 10 days or so too for bug control. pH always at 6.3-6.5. R.O. water only.

I don't flush, never seem to have to. Just use enough Prozyme and it will break down old fertilizer and stop any salt build up. I have been lowering my ppm for the Grape God. With Green Poison, I could run it up real high i.e. 1500-1600 ppm and they loved it. This strain, I haven't gone about 1000 ppm yet. Around the 4th or 5th week of flowering I'll go up to 1200 ppm and then slowly back down again........ remember, this strain is a cal/mag whore. I AWAYS add 10 ml in every gallon of water.......ALWAYS! This will help stop the "crinkling" and "tacoing" that so often happens with this strain, or so I read about.

I just read thru this.....funny, no one ever said growing was cheap. I'm thinking this run I've spent close to $400 for fertilizers, but some containers are quarts and some are gallons.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yo.....thanks for popping in, as always. I run Botaniare mainly i.e. Pure Blend Pro, Cal/Mag, Sweet, Hydroplex and I use Age Old Grow for a Nitrogen boast when necessary. Then I am using Prozyme, Pro Silica, Snow Storm and Floralicious Plus as supplements. I think that covers it. I add Azamax and drench every 10 days or so too for bug control. pH always at 6.3-6.5. R.O. water only.
> 
> I don't flush, never seem to have to. Just use enough Prozyme and it will break down old fertilizer and stop any salt build up. I have been lowering my ppm for the Grape God. With Green Poison, I could run it up real high i.e. 1500-1600 ppm and they loved it. This strain, I haven't gone about 1000 ppm yet. Around the 4th or 5th week of flowering I'll go up to 1200 ppm and then slowly back down again........ remember, this strain is a cal/mag whore. I AWAYS add 10 ml in every gallon of water.......ALWAYS!
> 
> I just read thru this.....funny, no one ever said growing was cheap. I'm thinking this run I've spent close to $400 for fertilizers, but some containers are quarts and some are gallons.


Do you need less fert with the prozyme?


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent question......I have often thought about it. It appears to me when I 1st start using prozyme, maybe a week before flowering- it does make available a bigger charge of ferts so it might be wise to cut back 100-200 ppm. After a week or two, I think it reduces the soil fert build up enough to resume back to my normal ppm. It's soooooo important to look at your plants everyday and let them tell you if they are happy. Any day to day changes should be noted, both to the positive and negative. 

Each afternoon when I spend time in my rooms, I look for sun leaf angles to the lights, leaf tip burn, discoloration or dying (chlorosis) leaves, leaf folding or bends up or down, light or dark leaf coloring, etc......... the key to all problems is to catch them early. And then make the proper adjustments. Too many people wait until the problems are so bad that it takes weeks to correct the issues, instead of just days.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hell yeah my grape god was a bitch when it came to nutes.

I gave it a strong dose when it was pretty big in veg and it turned the whole plant yellow!! Never was the ph or the soil. It was always the nutes. Its crazy. haha

I use grow micro and bloom from blue planet nutrients and there kbud, dark matter(humic/fulvic), and a soil activator.

And besides that i used snow storm ultra and botanicares cal/mag.

Ive wanted to switch to botanicares pure blend G,M,B and a few other additives but havent had the money to convert yet.

Im probably gonna get some more Blue planet nutes as my base since thats all im low on.

And those will hold me over for a while.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 1 or 2 plants that were showing a very slight cal/mag deficiency but they improved after I bumped up the cal/mag ml for a watering or two. Believe it or not, the lights didn't look right to me today and I went up into the ceiling and saw I was running one ballast at 1100 watts and one at 750 watts. LOL

Botanicare can be expensive, but I seem to get very consistent results with each and every grow. I used to try other brands regularly but I always come back to Botanicare.......if I was growing hydro, I would definitely be using GH but with pro-mix as my medium, I really like it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I have 1 or 2 plants that were showing a very slight cal/mag deficiency but they improved after I bumped up the cal/mag ml for a watering or two. Believe it or not, the lights didn't look right to me today and I went up into the ceiling and saw I was running one ballast at 1100 watts and one at 750 watts. LOL
> 
> Botanicare can be expensive, but I seem to get very consistent results with each and every grow. I used to try other brands regularly but I always come back to Botanicare.......if I was growing hydro, I would definitely be using GH but with pro-mix as my medium, I really like it.


I use Sunshine 4 and GH nutes and add calmag (only when I use R/O), Liquid Karma, and pro silicate.
Right now cabon filtered tap water and no calmag.
Plants are looking like something is wrong lately, and Ill have to go get a new ph meter just to make sure its not my ph.
I have a recipe for my ph down and pro silicate to get proper ph, but tap water ph might have changed?


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I find my well water changes pH depending on the season I'm in. I don't know why it does that, but I know it does. I think in the winter, the pH is higher.

Insead of Liquid Karma (which I used for years), I switched to GH Floralicious Plus which is much cheaper and more concentrated- it lasts me a lot longer!

Let's see a picture, maybe we can help....


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 26, 2013)

They've greened up some and after 1 week there has been some elongation, which I'm happy to see. I went up to 1200 ppm early, they were looking a bit light in color to me. No odor yet, which is fine by me- it's been a pleasure to grow so far. I'll stay with the veg ferts for 1 more watering, then switch to a 50% veg/50% bloom mix for another two weeks. Then all bloom until the flush. I like to keep them healthy and green and with Botanicare, if you switch over to bloom right away, you'll show N deficiencies too soon for proper health. Love those leaf angles to the lights too........they're loving life right now.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 1, 2013)

9 days into flowering..........very nice crop so far. I'll be cutting back on the N now and moving on to 50%/50% veg/bloom fert mix for 2 more weeks. Then 100% bloom from then on. Yield could be on the low side since I didn't pinch, but I followed Jay Generation's recommendation not to top and concentrate on the main cola, which should get very large.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> 9 days into flowering..........very nice crop so far. I'll be cutting back on the N now and moving on to 50%/50% veg/bloom fert mix for 2 more weeks. Then 100% bloom from then on. Yield could be on the low side since I didn't pinch, but I followed Jay Generation's recommended not to top and concentrate on the main cola, which should get very large.


Looks like we started flowering the same day.
They look happy


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Same strain?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Same strain?


No 13 different strains, but not the same as you though.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 1, 2013)

What......6 or 7 wasn't enough?????? I'd hate dealing with all the plants different heights, nute requirements, etc.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 2, 2013)

i agree! ive kept mine to 2 strains max

hell with the Kings Kush i hate the difference in the 4 different phenos i got haha

the front 2 are loving all the nutes and the back 2 are hatin life. (compared to the front)


The main cola does get pretty massive. Really gotta wait til the last few days of flowering for it to pack on that last blast.

I got about 13 off 8 of them in barely 1 gallon pots so you should be due a solid 2-4 zips per.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am strain hunting right now.
2-3 strains at a time would take me yrs to get what I want lol.

I am seriously overwhelmed right now though.
I have way too many plants and the ones in the flowering tent are all huge.
I am working on them day and night every day, not to mention keeping clones alive of all them.

I think next run I might just run a single 400 or something to chill and enjoy life again.

Even though Ill have all kinds of weed flowering, I am bound to find a few I really like and be stocked for a while, and get rid of the rest.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup.......I knew you were either going crazy or just saying screw it and let them do their thing on their own. I can't tell you how many times over the years I had to knock down a room and pull everything out just to repack everything back in the room properly, stake them all again, etc. just to keep them upright and reasonably happy. What I hate the most is when the tallest plants end up directly under a light and the small runts are on the edge of the garden- WTF!!

I may just go back to Reserva Privada's OG Kush #18 for yield, quality and sour smell for my next grow. I always love that strain when I grow it out........


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 2, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yup.......I knew you were either going crazy or just saying screw it and let them do their thing on their own. I can't tell you how many times over the years I had to knock down a room and pull everything out just to repack everything back in the room properly, stake them all again, etc. just to keep them upright and reasonably happy. What I hate the most is when the tallest plants end up directly under a light and the small runts are on the edge of the garden- WTF!!
> 
> I may just go back to Reserva Privada's OG Kush #18 for yield, quality and sour smell for my next grow. I always love that strain when I grow it out........



Got any pictures of the Reserva Privadas OG kush #18

It was a serious competitor between that and the grape god and the KK

I just couldnt find enough info on it and whether or not it was a good yeilder etc...

How would you rate it overall?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's a link to a review I did........ it's a great strain. A little stinky for a home grow, but otherwise, top notch! It's strong if you let it go long enough, great yield and easy to grow and keep healthy. It can grow a bit taller, so a pinch or two might be in order. Buds are solidly dense like a kush. People call it the "Super Sour".......I think it's one of the best "Kush" yielders available.

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/og-kush-number-18/


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yup.......I knew you were either going crazy or just saying screw it and let them do their thing on their own. I can't tell you how many times over the years I had to knock down a room and pull everything out just to repack everything back in the room properly, stake them all again, etc. just to keep them upright and reasonably happy. What I hate the most is when the tallest plants end up directly under a light and the small runts are on the edge of the garden- WTF!!
> 
> I may just go back to Reserva Privada's OG Kush #18 for yield, quality and sour smell for my next grow. I always love that strain when I grow it out........


My flower box tent or whatever I built is full to the gills!
I have to take em out and repack or water or spray like almost everyday.
It is hella work, and I have like 2 months to go.
I gives me something to do, but my back is killing me every day, and it uses most of my time.
I have been missing lunch every day with my plants needs!
So next grow 9 plants max, and hopefully that 9 isnt 9 dif strains lol.

I have a few strains in particular I am paying really close attention to expecting great things!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 2, 2013)

I love to grow but when it becomes "work", that's the day I'll stop. Even when I'm miserable looking at a full day/week/month of pruning, watering, cleaning, trimming, observing, etc........ I always have a big smile on my face come harvest time.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 3, 2013)

Day 12, notice the first signs of buds forming. Also, check out the "monster" G.G. plant back left.........


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 3, 2013)

you might need tie them up because for some reason the ones i grew let the buds get too fat for the stems

Which is never bad except when you have buds touching the pot! haha

lookin good though!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm still considering whether or not to trim some leafage off the bottom of each plant. And, I'll probably end up staking the main stem and propping up branches that need it.........the pic doesn't really do the room justice- the plants aren't as bunched as much as they appear to be., but it's still cramped for sure.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would usually chop some of the fan leaves off in veg so when i set up my sea i could organize where everything was going to go.

i know its controversial but i did it and still do haha

i wish i would have topped my grape god. i feel like it would have done well like that.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 3, 2013)

I always cut the bottom 3rd of the plant off but Jay Generation stated do not top them......so this 1st time I was listening to his advice. Most of the better grows I've seen topped- maybe next time.

Check out this 1st timers grow....... http://forum.grasscity.com/harvesting-processing-marijuana/[email protected]


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmm thats a nice journal. 

I got the lime green pheno for sure.

Doesnt look like as big of a yielder as the deep purple pheno

Cant wait to see yours start to grow buds and get all shiny


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 5, 2013)

Almost 2 weeks flowering......... loving life right now.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

looking better than my room is right now


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 5, 2013)

Flush............mine look alot better today than they did yesterday. No more silica for my plants, that's for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Flush............mine look alot better today than they did yesterday. No more silica for my plants, that's for sure.


Im in soil, but I ran lots of ph'd water through em 4 days ago some light ferts 2 days ago and will flush again tomorrow..then get back to the flowering schedule, and my shipment on new shiz will be here to use by tomorrow.
I hope they work well.

A friend tells me Green House Seeds sells some similar all in one powdered veg and bloom shit.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 5, 2013)

I've seen a few others available too over the years. Really, the only other one I would consider is the "pH Perfect" stuff from AN.....seems like it would be easier not having to worry about the pH all the time. I just find Botanicare gives me consistent results every time, it's easy to acquire, reasonably priced (Pure Blend Pro), etc.........but you're a risk-taker always pushing the envelop further and further so good luck with it! LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I've seen a few others available too over the years. Really, the only other one I would consider is the "pH Perfect" stuff from AN.....seems like it would be easier not having to worry about the pH all the time. I just find Botanicare gives me consistent results every time, it's easy to acquire, reasonably priced (Pure Blend Pro), etc.........but you're a risk-taker always pushing the envelop further and further so good luck with it! LOL


I am having poor results in my opinion.
I use the GH brand.
I think they are too heavily based on salts.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought I mentioned this already but.......I only do GH for hydroponics. Don't like like it for soil. You need to flush a lot when using it because it builds up quickly. I think we are saying the same thing actually.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I thought I mentioned this already but.......I only do GH for hydroponics. Don't like like it for soil. You need to flush a lot when using it because it builds up quickly. I think we are saying the same thing actually.


Yeah I think you told me.
I always wondered why when I flush rusty looking water comes out
I used it since it is effective, but yeah the lockout will come suddenly and cause issues.
I hope my new stuff is better.

I just cant afford the 6-10 bottles of the name brand stuff.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 6, 2013)

What was your total bill for what bought? Do you use enzymes i.e. Prozyme, Cannazyme, Sensizyme, etc?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> What was your total bill for what bought? Do you use enzymes i.e. Prozyme, Cannazyme, Sensizyme, etc?


I Have never used all tat b4
In the current and past i use(d)
GH maxi grow, Gh maxi bloom, Gh kool bloom powder, and then I also use silica, liquid karma, and molasses.
I used calmag when I was using r/o but dont do r/o anymore.
Never used enzymes b4 though except last grow I used Canna Rhizotonic which was my worst grow since my 1st grow.

The Rhizo wasnt the problem it was the cut I got.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 6, 2013)

Enzymes eat back dead and dying roots making the roots fresher and better able to absorb. They also help break down fertilizers (works better with organics but there is still some benefit with "chemical" ferts) to smaller and more easily absorbed elements. Use them, and flush less often. I never have to flush, except when I'm having a problem like we did with the silica. Worth spending the money, IMO. Kyle Kushman has written a lot about them and there benefits.......


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ive only ever used a mycorrhizae when i would plant/transplant. Id just sprinkle some into the top few inches of dirt and mix it in.

Whats the difference using an enzyme as opposed to this??

Is it just concentrated or quick acting?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Mycor's expand the root system, attaching themselves to the actual root system and better enabling roots to suck up moisture (and therefore nutes). Enzymes eat (or break down) old roots. Old roots turn woody and lose their ability to absorb. Each item is different and serves a different process. Neither is quick but each is helpful over the long run.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! thats kinda what i assumed but id rather ask someone whos fucked with it several times than random scrubs on them internets.

Any you would recommend for the type of shit i run?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Enzymes eat back dead and dying roots making the roots fresher and better able to absorb. They also help break down fertilizers (works better with organics but there is still some benefit with "chemical" ferts) to smaller and more easily absorbed elements. Use them, and flush less often. I never have to flush, except when I'm having a problem like we did with the silica. Worth spending the money, IMO. Kyle Kushman has written a lot about them and there benefits.......


The packs I have have several types of bacterias and all that is in there.
I dont want to flush so often that they are deprived and this new shit should need less flushing since it isnt all salt heavy.
I have a feeling this grow might have a somewhat happy ending if I am diligent.

Anyway today is gonna be my 1st feeding with the new formula.
I dont have a ppm meter (functional), and the local stores charge a ton for that shit, but I guess I gotta buy one since I have no idea what this formula will look like ppm wise.
I am using carbon filtered tap water (from a well) ppm 125, ph 7.8 as my base btw.
I have one of those 12" long 2.5" thick inline restaurant style filters to get the chlorine out


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 7, 2013)

I went to their site and they do make recommendations as to how much....i.e. 1-2 tablespoons (or was it teaspoons?) per gallon. I'd start on the low end for now, watch the plants closely, and work your way up over time. A ppm meter is absolutely necessary....I use a dual pH/ppm meter, that is constantly on and just sits in my reservoir. They are not cheap, but helpful none the less. A good r.o. device (www.freedrinkingwater.com) is the best investment I ever made. I use the counter top unit and change all stages (4 filters) once a year. I have a well also and my water is terrible, as my property sits on an old peach tree farm and 50 years of fertilizer ruined my water supply.......


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ever since i got my RO its been alot easier adjusting pH and shit too . its been about a year and a half and im just about to replace everything. 

I figured since i only pump about 5-10 gallons a week it can last a little longer than if i was usin all 100 GPD

im gonna look up a few things on different brands and types of enzymes.

i plan to change from Blue Planet Nutrients' organic to their "chem" formula. Are any made more for the "chem" side of ferts?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Not that I know of......Kushman recommends using 2 different kinds- 1 a dark blend and 1 a lighter blend. Prozyme is a dark blend, and has a very long shelf life. I believe the "lighter" blends have a shorter life and most of those available are the lighter type. I only use Prozyme these days and I'm happy with it. Cannazyme is also quite good. 5-10 ml per gallon, and I usually start using it around the 3rd-4th week of veg.

I think I make around 60 gallons of r.o. water a week on average and I replace my filters once a year. I can tell it needs it when the unit gets very heavy (heavy metals, etc. builds up in the cartridges) and the flow slows.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I went to their site and they do make recommendations as to how much....i.e. 1-2 tablespoons (or was it teaspoons?) per gallon. I'd start on the low end for now, watch the plants closely, and work your way up over time. A ppm meter is absolutely necessary....I use a dual pH/ppm meter, that is constantly on and just sits in my reservoir. They are not cheap, but helpful none the less. A good r.o. device (www.freedrinkingwater.com) is the best investment I ever made. I use the counter top unit and change all stages (4 filters) once a year. I have a well also and my water is terrible, as my property sits on an old peach tree farm and 50 years of fertilizer ruined my water supply.......


I called and talked to them and he told me that 1 teaspoon is around 900 ppm.
So it doesnt take much.
I might star with less and work my way up.
The guy also said no need to flush nearly as often as with the ferts I use now.
Ill feed em tomorrow


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks for the info! ill probably grab some prozyme after this harvest when i got some extra cash haha.

So is that with every watering? every other? what have you found works best?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 7, 2013)

The package recommends every watering.............but I'm not so sure that's necessary. I run it until I run out, late in flowering.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I called and talked to them and he told me that 1 teaspoon is around 900 ppm.
> So it doesnt take much.
> I might star with less and work my way up.
> The guy also said no need to flush nearly as often as with the ferts I use now.
> Ill feed em tomorrow



That's potent stuff if you can get to 900 ppm with just a teaspoon........... at those rates, it may not be a bad buy!


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks again! This will probably help me because i use airpots and they cause alot of dried/dead roots around the outside to limit plant circling.

Ever fucked with air pots? either sshz or bassman?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> That's potent stuff if you can get to 900 ppm with just a teaspoon........... at those rates, it may not be a bad buy!


Yeah I am glad i asked as my other powder is just under half as strong.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Thanks again! This will probably help me because i use airpots and they cause alot of dried/dead roots around the outside to limit plant circling.
> 
> Ever fucked with air pots? either sshz or bassman?


I havent used them, and have def thought about it.
I have used the cloth pots (rootpots) or something.
I just noticed a mess with water coming out the sides...and they dry out fast.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 8, 2013)

i dig it. Ive only used the cloth ones a few times and didnt like them much.

But air pots have always been my shit! Ive kept a plant perfectly happy in a 3L air pot for over 6 months and it didnt get stunted. haha. 

You kinda gotta pack the dirt in a little more than you usually would with a standard pot but i dont have any problems with water coming out the sides.

Maybe after the first soaking of fresh promix a little will but once it all gets wet youre good haha

They do dry out fast though!

I water every other day and sometimes every day when the humidity is extra low like in winter.


Thats one of the reasons i recommend them to new growers because with them its hard to over water when you have a pot full of holes.

And the bottoms really help drainage. They have holes in them too and are raised about an inch off the ground.

Some nice root masses accumulate there and sometimes i cant pull of the bottom piece of the pot so i have to transplant it with it.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 8, 2013)

I use the old fashion plastic pots.......but have read many great things about the air pots. If I could afford 40+ of them, I'd be using them for sure. If you use some water crystals in your mix, that will help the medium retain some moisture longer, and you won't have to water as often.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 8, 2013)

i dont mind watering that often. it kinda helps me dial in my nutes more often because i dont have to wait 3-4 days to give them another dose if they show def or over fert.

I love what they do in SOG type grows. even when i just had 8 of my grape gods in 3L pots they gave me a zip and a half each with a 600

If you ever have the money definitely invest in them.

what size pots do you use from begininning to end?

I start with the 3L then transplant to 2-3 gallon ones a week or 2 before flower.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 8, 2013)

I grew in 5 gallon pots forever but last year switched to 4 gallon to save on purchasing medium mainly. The root balls never filled out the pot so I went down to the smaller size w/o any issues or problems. I start them in the same pots and they stay in there their whole lives. I could probably even get away with 3 gallon pots but I find 1) I water way too much w/ small pots, 2) pots can tip over on the big plants when they dry out, and 3) roots are happier and healthier when I'm done (in the bigger pots).


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Day 17.....I guess on average they stretched between 8-10 inches. Not to much variety between pheno's, if any at all- very uniform grow. I suspect they are done elongating now and will start massive calyx production shortly. I gave them one more solid N dose yesterday......I'll be running straight bloom ferts from now on.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hell yeah lookin good! 

NEXT GEN did there part on this strain. They said it took almost 10 years to lock it into where they wanted. 

Cant wait to see you harvest.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. I'm having a hard time seeing a great yield coming out of the room.....just not enough bud sites. I probably made a mistake not topping, I guess we'll see.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah i was always cautious to top and never really did more than tie down a few branches. but i wish i would have.

they grow so christmas tree like it would really help

The max i got off of 1 under a 600 was just under a qp so youre due a solid 4-5 LB minimum.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Day 17.....I guess on average they stretched between 8-10 inches. Not to much variety between pheno's, if any at all- very uniform grow. I suspect they are done elongating now and will start massive calyx production shortly. I gave them one more solid N dose yesterday......I'll be running straight bloom ferts from now on.


I started my bloom ferts y-day


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

I have never gotten more then 4 lbs out of the room (Mr. Nice Medicine Man) and I average around 55 oz normally with Green Poison, which is a known heavy yielder. There is NO WAY I'm getting 4 lbs..........3 to 3 1/2 tops. They'll have to fill out like no other strain I've ever had before to beat my numbers. 

I don't like to go full bloom fertilizer to early..........I want to keep them green deep into flowering and keep them super healthy. I actually hit them with Age Old Organics (12-6-6) yesterday with some additional bloom ferts. Age Old is great for greening up plants fast, I always keep it available. 

I started looking at strains for my next crop and keep checking out Seedism......I would have gone with their BLZ Bud but the breeder said in an interview figure 9-11 weeks for it, although the web site says 8-9 weeks. I'm looking at their "Elvis", "Apple Jack" or "Killa Watt"..........anyone want to recommend something else for me to consider: no more than 9 weeks flowering, not overly tall, heavy yielder............


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I have never gotten more then 4 lbs out of the room (Mr. Nice Medicine Man) and I average around 55 oz normally with Green Poison, which is a known heavy yielder. There is NO WAY I'm getting 4 lbs..........3 to 3 1/2 tops. They'll have to fill out like no other strain I've ever had before to beat my numbers.
> 
> I don't like to go full bloom fertilizer to early..........I want to keep them green deep into flowering and keep them super healthy. I actually hit them with Age Old Organics (12-6-6) yesterday with some additional bloom ferts. Age Old is great for greening up plants fast, I always keep it available.
> 
> I started looking at strains for my next crop and keep checking out Seedism......I would have gone with their BLZ Bud but the breeder said in an interview figure 9-11 weeks for it, although the web site says 8-9 weeks. I'm looking at their "Elvis", "Apple Jack" or "Killa Watt"..........anyone want to recommend something else for me to consider: no more than 9 weeks flowering, not overly tall, heavy yielder............


My White Rhino was a great yileder, supposed to be same as med man. Heavy indica, pretty tasty too.
How many lights do you run?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, Medicine Man = White Rhino. Whose do u run......I need it feminized (or I would have done Mr. Nice again).

I run around 2000-2200 watts out of the room. I usually get around 1.75 lbs. per light if I choose the right strain. Sometime a bit more, sometimes a bit less.

I run another room too:

Pic 2 is Mr. Nice "Ortega" and Pic 1 is Dinafem "Blue Hash".


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yes, Medicine Man = White Rhino. Whose do u run......I need it feminized (or I would have done Mr. Nice again).
> 
> I run around 2000-2200 watts out of the room. I usually get around 1.75 lbs. per light if I choose the right strain. Sometime a bit more, sometimes a bit less.
> 
> ...


I have wanted to try Ortega and or Black Domina as a great indica strain.

The WR I ran was a clone from Oaksterdam


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

I ran Black Domina years ago and found her a tall, lanky bitch.........strong smoke but yielded VERY POORLY. The many Northern Lights strains I've grown (except some with N.L. #5 in it) yielded poorly too, as I expect the Ortega to do. This was more an experiment......and I've read some incredible smoke reports on it lately. 

I would have grown Sannie's "Sugar Punch" this next time but he's out of stock on it and it could be at least 6 weeks more before he gets it back in, which is cutting it too close for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I ran Black Domina years ago and found her a tall, lanky bitch.........strong smoke but yielded VERY POORLY. The many Northern Lights strains I've grown (except some with N.L. #5 in it) yielded poorly too, as I expect the Ortega to do. This was more an experiment......and I've read some incredible smoke reports on it lately.
> 
> I would have grown Sannie's "Sugar Punch" this next time but he's out of stock on it and it could be at least 6 weeks more before he gets it back in, which is cutting it too close for me.


I have heard Black Domina has a single awesome pheno, and several sub-par ones.
I think the Ortega is the key ingredient in the Black Domina...?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope.........Shanitbabba says it's N.L. #1 X N.L. #5. Nevil claims it's actually a hybrid of different Maple Leaf Indica pheno's. It was named after Jim Ortega (Dogless is another name he goes under) whom he got the strains from. I've done a lot of research on the subject and still can't get a definitive answer. Either way, if you can get passed the hermie issue while growing it (some do, some don't), the smoke is killer and reminds everyone of their 1980's smoking days. Very strong.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 9, 2013)

The kings kush is lookin really nice for me! And the round after this is gonna be even better.

Shootin for 8oz off this harvest and about a LB off the next.

They are made to be topped and fim'd. I cant wait til they start exploding! 

If i didnt dry in my flower tent i would have thrown them in a week ago.

but im glad i didnt so i could LST all the tops that i made haha. Looks like itll be a good producer with some killa smoke.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Nope.........Shanitbabba says it's N.L. #1 X N.L. #5. Nevil claims it's actually a hybrid of different Maple Leaf Indica pheno's. It was named after Jim Ortega (Dogless is another name he goes under) whom he got the strains from. I've done a lot of research on the subject and still can't get a definitive answer. Either way, if you can get passed the hermie issue while growing it (some do, some don't), the smoke is killer and reminds everyone of their 1980's smoking days. Very strong.


_2 genetics from different breeders.


I guess there are different versions._

I respect the breeder you have shown more though.
[h=2]Details[/h] Black Domina is a pure Cannabis Indica hybrid made by selectively crossing an Afghani Indica x Canadian Ortega and Northern Lights x Hash Plant, This resulted in a powerful, compact cannabis strain that is great for indoor cultivation. A tight and compact body that is fast flowering with heavy yields makes this an ideal strain for the S.O.G. method. These seductive ladies exhibit wide broad leaves, heavy, dense buds with large bracts, and are dripping with sticky resin. Black Domina's plump buds have a rich fragrance of spiced fruit mixed with a bite of peppery hash. The taste is of a sweet candied hash and has a pleasantly overpowering physical effect.


[h=2]Additional Information[/h] 
BreederSensi SeedsGeneticsAfghani Indica x Canadian Ortega and Northern Lights x Hash Plant Pack Size10 SeedsVarietyPure IndicaSexRegularTHC ContentUnknownGrowsGrows indoorsFlowering Time7 WeeksHarvest MonthSeptember


A different source
[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h] 

*Black Domina* »»» Afghanistan x Ortega Canadian x Northern Lights x Hash Plant
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Ortega Canadian
USA, Kalifornien »»» Indica
 
Northern Lights
»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
NL #1 IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica
 
NL #2
Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica
 
 
NL #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica
 
 
Hash Plant
Hash Plant
»»» Hash Plant x {Hash Plant x NL #1}
Hash Plant x NL #1
Hash Plant
USA, Kalifornien »»» Indica
 
 
NL #1 (specified above)
 
Hash Plant (specified above)


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, different Ortega's for sure. But you know Shanti and Nevil are partners at Mr. Nice Seeds, right? Jim Ortega does various projects with numerous people, and I'm guessing Sensi is using something else from him to produce Blk. Domina. Funny the description says "tight and compact body"........mine were totally different. And 7 weeks flowering is a joke too.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yes, different Ortega's for sure. But you know Shanti and Nevil are partners at Mr. Nice Seeds, right? Jim Ortega does various projects with numerous people, and I'm guessing Sensi is using something else from him to produce Blk. Domina. Funny the description says "tight and compact body"........mine were totally different. And 7 weeks flowering is a joke too.


I know they say short times to make us purchase em.

My white rhino was not tight at all and why I dumper her, and I think the description said it would be
Might be she didnt like outside and 115*?? lol
Actually inside the greenhouse was even higher.

AnywayI have a Dr Atomic NL that I am flowering right now, and I hope she isnt a light yielder.
The one I ran outside here at my new place was a flop as were all the diff strains outside, but the smoke was great actually.
I have plans for some night time shade to make the OD this yr a success like yrs past in my light dep greenhouse.

I dont know anything about Jim Ortega honestly which is surprising.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 10, 2013)

I know Jim Ortega is still active on some sites, now known as "Dogless", I see people claiming to be using his stuff currently and Nevil continues to mention him and states "all pot smokers owe him a lot"..........some of Nevil's original breeding material came from him.

I once ordered Dr. Atomic N.L. and grew it out to be some 7+ ft. monster plants. Total bullshit. Reeferman, at the same time, also ordered some to use in his breeding programs. He got the same results as me and when he questioned Dr Atomic about it- he admitted he was sending out N.L. X Haze instead since he ran out of stock on the straight N.L. I swore I would never order anything from him again, but I do see good things about his N.L., except it's a poor yielder.

This will be the first year I'll be putting something outside in a long time. I'll put them out late, maybe end of June to control height and overall size. I own a load of Nirvana's "Blueberry Gum" and these might be perfect to use up before they get old...........


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I know Jim Ortega is still active on some sites, now known as "Dogless", I see people claiming to be using his stuff currently and Nevil continues to mention him and states "all pot smokers owe him a lot"..........some of Nevil's original breeding material came from him.
> 
> I once ordered Dr. Atomic N.L. and grew it out to be some 7+ ft. monster plants. Total bullshit. Reeferman, at the same time, also ordered some to use in his breeding programs. He got the same results as me and when he questioned Dr Atomic about it- he admitted he was sending out N.L. X Haze instead since he ran out of stock on the straight N.L. I swore I would never order anything from him again, but I do see good things about his N.L., except it's a poor yielder.
> 
> This will be the first year I'll be putting something outside in a long time. I'll put them out late, maybe end of June to control height and overall size. I own a load of Nirvana's "Blueberry Gum" and these might be perfect to use up before they get old...........


Mine seems like a stretcher..I hope its not any haze shit in there.
I got mine like most from clones.

Ihave seen his handle several times on forums if hes Dogless.

I have seen some really great grows on forums of Dr Atomics NL, but it might be fake or a MAGIC pheno.

I just hope I get a few good keepers out of this run to make up for the super hassle it is turnng into


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> The kings kush is lookin really nice for me! And the round after this is gonna be even better.
> 
> Shootin for 8oz off this harvest and about a LB off the next.
> 
> ...


I think 8 will be right on track maybe a lil more.
def coulda vegged em bigger, but like u said next time you know she doesnt double or triple in flower.
I think the smoke will be good from her.
On another thread I frequent several people are talking about this strain as well.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hell yeah thanks! i realized the other day the front ones are 2 weeks younger than the back two and they look like bigger producers.

I wish i woulda let those go for another 2 weeks.

But onto the next one.

Thanks for the confidence.

Sometimes i think im imagining things because of what my expectations are and what reality is haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Hell yeah thanks! i realized the other day the front ones are 2 weeks younger than the back two and they look like bigger producers.
> 
> I wish i woulda let those go for another 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


U should have some solid nugs as they are open on all sides and get light all through out.

I over veg usually, and I also flower way longer that the web info says on all strains.
I just tend to over due things I guess.

I always have trouble fitting all my plants by mid-end of flowering


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 10, 2013)

haha i feel it.

I usually dont trust the estimated times on strains but always like to see where theyre at when theyre claimed to be done.

They said this was an 8-9 week strain an i think i hit it right on the 9. haha

Day 65...i think? so just over 9 weeks. Plus the few days in the dark.

I always let my seeds run longer than clones.

For some reason when i take them from clone theyre done 3-5 days sooner.


haha did you realize were talking about the kings kush on the grape god thread and the grape god on the kings kush thread hahahaha

only stoners.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> haha i feel it.
> 
> I usually dont trust the estimated times on strains but always like to see where theyre at when theyre claimed to be done.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that b4 after my girl got on the computer.

I hve noticed if I ws to pull at the estimated times I miss a lil last minute swell.

I havent run too many seeds to compare yet.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> haha i feel it.
> 
> I usually dont trust the estimated times on strains but always like to see where theyre at when theyre claimed to be done.
> 
> ...



Clones take on the age of the parent mother. Anotherwards, if the mother plant is 1 year old, so is any clones from her. And it's proven that the OLDER a plant is, the faster she will flower. So, clones will finish before seeded plants. Typically, my clones finish about 1 week sooner than plants from seeds.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Clones take on the age of the parent mother. Anotherwards, if the mother plant is 1 year old, so is any clones from her. And it's proven that the OLDER a plant is, the faster she will flower. So, clones will finish before seeded plants. Typically, my clones finish about 1 week sooner than plants from seeds.


Yah have noticed some clones were showing preflowers earlier in 12/12
My Grape Krush mom is 2 yrs old now


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 11, 2013)

Day 19.......


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info!

That back left side is lookin crazy haha. well the whole place is lookin crazy but the back left are some tall bitches.


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey bud bro, taking advantage of your advice and letting my grape god flower for at least sixty days. I chopped my first one down (due to being really low on bud). The second girl is at day 56, and already the sugar coating, weight (super dense for a small plant) and smell are through the roof. Luckily I had one clone that survived and is thriving. I only got 5 fem seeds from next gen, all sprouted. But 2 did that stuck helmet thing and then shriveled at the first leaves. I have one last seedling sprouting, but I notice it does take awhile for a veg with this strain. Definatly A+ strain, good results with dyna fert on this one.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks! yeah it only really needs a few weeks in veg before its ready.

stretches a decent amount but just as much as you want.

Mine were actually falling over towards the end of flowering because the stems were so skinny and the buds were so dense!

Feel free to throw some pictures up on here.


My grape god started as a single seed i got as a "one and done" strain.

But after most of my other seeds didnt germ i had to use her as my main mother.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Day 23 flowering.....been a little bummed over the last few days- a few of the plants that really reacted poorly to the silica over-dose and are behind and look poor due to the leaf damage as the final result. In the enclosed pic if u notice first row, 2nd plant from left is a prime result- distorted leaves, slow development, etc. I'm a perfectionist and get pissed when something fucks up. At least I didn't lose the room which would have been a disaster. From now on, when I use silica- it will be at 1/2 dose. But understand the majority of the room is doing great, very healthy and buds are forming everywhere. Still no smell or maybe my new Canna filter is working great- I did go in and clean out some dead and dying leaves around the pots- and I smelled like a grapefruit when I was done. VERY NOTICEABLE, which I'm happy to see and report. To address some other comments, my plan right now is to go to 62-65 days. 60 may be a bit short if you want some amber I'm guessing. I think from what I've read- there are 2 main pheno's one done around 55 days and another 7-10 days later. And then a green pheno, and a rare purple pheno. I see people picking it early, and others late. I'm growing enough plants, 22 right now, I should see most everything. The 2 nicest plants in the room are 1) back row, most left and tallest plant and 2) plant right in front of it. Both are very healthy, and appear to be heavier yielders, they just are standing out right now........


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 14, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Day 23 flowering.....been a little bummed over the last few days- a few of the plants that really reacted poorly to the silica over-dose and are behind and look poor due to the leaf damage as the final result. In the enclosed pic if u notice first row, 2nd plant from left is a prime result- distorted leaves, slow development, etc. I'm a perfectionist and get pissed when something fucks up. At least I didn't lose the room which would have been a disaster. From now on, when I use silica- it will be at 1/2 dose. But understand the majority of the room is doing great, very healthy and buds are forming everywhere. Still no smell or maybe my new Canna filter is working great- I did go in and clean out some dead and dying leaves around the pots- and I smelled like a grapefruit when I was done. VERY NOTICEABLE, which I'm happy to see and report. To address some other comments, my plan right now is to go to 62-65 days. 60 may be a bit short if you want some amber I'm guessing. I think from what I've read- there are 2 main pheno's one done around 55 days and another 7-10 days later. And then a green pheno, and a rare purple pheno. I see people picking it early, and others late. I'm growing enough plants, 22 right now, I should see most everything. The 2 nicest plants in the room are 1) back row, most left and tallest plant and 2) plant right in front of it. Both are very healthy, and appear to be heavier yielders, they just are standing out right now........


Glad yo hear your gilrs are doing better for the most part!
They look good in the pic!

I have found 2 lil moths flying around in my veg tent.
The new ferts I bought dont seem to be doing too great, or they are just really suffering from overcrowding and mites.
Several are losing their green, and I added some high N fert to them and they responded immediately with some increased smells and flower size.
I also have trouble getting them under the lights as they are (some of them) too tall.
I think I might just scrap this whole grow.
Even the temp/humidity in the garage is hard to maintain and it isnt even hot yet.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn! id pull the grow inside if possible.

Any reason youre growing in your garage instead of the house?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow......sounds like you have some problems going on.....sorry to hear! Are you feeding them on the low dose schedule? Maybe you need to up it? My tallest plant is around 40 inches, most are closer to 36 inches. With most strains, the more crowded it is, the taller they get.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Damn! id pull the grow inside if possible.
> 
> Any reason youre growing in your garage instead of the house?





SSHZ said:


> Wow......sounds like you have some problems going on.....sorry to hear! Are you feeding them on the low dose schedule? Maybe you need to up it? My tallest plant is around 40 inches, most are closer to 36 inches. With most strains, the more crowded it is, the taller they get.


I was waiting on a mover from a friend that never came and they plants kept growing
I made too many clones and started beans as well. the seeds wouldnt show sex...I have lots of excuses lol.
Anyway next run will be small and no more than 3 strains...I am just thinking about outdoor now.
I have no room inside to grow this many, and they are way too tall for my indoor tent except for a few.

I did feed the lowest, as I did with my other regiment, am hoping to get this nutradip trimeter tomorrow.
I have no meters now so I am blind right now.


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ugh bud rot hit my two main top nugs in while in its last day of flower. So close grape god. So close


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 15, 2013)

Btw thinking of going hydro. Any exp with g.g. in dwc buckets?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 15, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> Ugh bud rot hit my two main top nugs in while in its last day of flower. So close grape god. So close


That's why the last 2 weeks I always keep my fans and exhaust on 24/7......... and I put a dehumidifier in and run it at night when humidity usually rises. How was the rest of the smoke?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 15, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> Btw thinking of going hydro. Any exp with g.g. in dwc buckets?



I'm guessing, since it's a short and stout strain, DWC would be perfect. BUT, you are going to have to do a better job controlling the humidity, which I think is usually a bit higher in the room when using them/.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I'm guessing, since it's a short and stout strain, DWC would be perfect. BUT, you are going to have to do a better job controlling the humidity, which I think is usually a bit higher in the room when using them/.


I agree that humidity might be higher with a hydro setup of any type.

I hate losing tops to mold and caterpillars!


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well my set up is in the tent. And so far its actually my first top bud to mold in awhile. It didn't show external signs of bud rot, but when I was trimming I noticed a little brown and sure enough, the entire inside was infected. As far as fans and exhaust, I have a six inch exhaust fan with a 12" ossilating fan. Qhere I live my ambient rh is always 60 plus %, because I am next to the ocean. Plus, electricity is .44 cents a kW, and running an effective dehumidifier would be too costly and inefficient. I have run one of those small rcloset dehumidifiers, it did suck up a lot of moisture, but my rH never dropped below 65%. I just do my best to air flow strong and keep those fan leaves moving.
Btw... 400w hps, 4x4x6, w/ hydrofarm 6 inch inline exhaust and carbon filter.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 16, 2013)

$.44 cents a KW....that's like 3X what I'm paying.......where are u, Calif? A humidifier is almost like running another light, cost wise so I understand your concern. But what good is it if stuff rots out? 

65% humidity in flowering IS too high.... that why you have mold. It should be as low as u can get to increase resin production anyway.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> Well my set up is in the tent. And so far its actually my first top bud to mold in awhile. It didn't show external signs of bud rot, but when I was trimming I noticed a little brown and sure enough, the entire inside was infected. As far as fans and exhaust, I have a six inch exhaust fan with a 12" ossilating fan. Qhere I live my ambient rh is always 60 plus %, because I am next to the ocean. Plus, electricity is .44 cents a kW, and running an effective dehumidifier would be too costly and inefficient. I have run one of those small rcloset dehumidifiers, it did suck up a lot of moisture, but my rH never dropped below 65%. I just do my best to air flow strong and keep those fan leaves moving.
> Btw... 400w hps, 4x4x6, w/ hydrofarm 6 inch inline exhaust and carbon filter.





SSHZ said:


> $.44 cents a KW....that's like 3X what I'm paying.......where are u, Calif? A humidifier is almost like running another light, cost wise so I understand your concern. But what good is it if stuff rots out?
> 
> 65% humidity in flowering IS too high.... that why you have mold. It should be as low as u can get to increase resin production anyway.


Without any help with fans on and exhaust on and lights off I get up to 60%. (This morn it was 54% when I turned lights on)
During the day if it isnt raining around 40-52%.(rainy days I run the a/c or dehum)
If I use a/c or dehumidifier I can get to 35%
I am early in flowering so I am not worried yet, but some colas are about 1.5" thick now so I need to worry more.
I have a 16" fan in there and might add a 2nd one soon.
I want my humidity lower as my scrubber will wear out sooner with high rh I have heard.
My 1st time ever using one


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 16, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> $.44 cents a KW....that's like 3X what I'm paying.......where are u, Calif? A humidifier is almost like running another light, cost wise so I understand your concern. But what good is it if stuff rots out?
> 
> 65% humidity in flowering IS too high.... that why you have mold. It should be as low as u can get to increase resin production anyway.


I know my humidity is way too high for flowers specially. I have been doing everything I can to try to lower it but no avail. Because it was in Hawaii and right now it is our wet season . So its just part of livinh on an island surronded by the ocean
Plus I personally live 100 yards from yhe beach. So my air is always moist ugh


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> I know my humidity is way too high for flowers specially. I have been doing everything I can to try to lower it but no avail. Because it was in Hawaii and right now it is our wet season . So its just part of livinh on an island surronded by the ocean
> Plus I personally live 100 yards from yhe beach. So my air is always moist ugh


Wow thats a rough environment for growing.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 16, 2013)

What u say makes a lot of sense...........Shame you can't grow outside somewhere, considering it fucking HAWAII!!

It's not that humidity makes you carbon filter wear out.......it's just ineffective under high humidity conditions. They also make small plastic containers and/or bags that absorb moisture that may be helpful for you- they are normally used for "wet" or moist basements and sold at Walmart, hardware stores, etc. A couple of them in the tent may help too......


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 16, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> What u say makes a lot of sense...........Shame you can't grow outside somewhere, considering it fucking HAWAII!!
> 
> It's not that humidity make you carbon filter wear out.......it's just ineffective under high humidity conditions. They also make small plastic containers and/or bags that absorb moisture that may be helpful for you- they are normally used for "wet" or moist basements and sold at Walmart, hardware stores, etc. A couple of them in the tent may help too......


Well I used to grow outside all of the time, I just moved to a new house that is literally right next to the ocean lol. What made me start growing inside was the amount of foot traffic that crosses the street in front of my house. Too many young hooligans looking to jerk up uncle's crops. So after noticing a couple of meth heads scoping my place and confronting them with a bat and pitbull, I decided it would be easier to grow inside. 

I believe you are recommending "damp-rids". Though they do work, for my tent and the amount of air that is flowing through there, they are pretty much rendered useless. I have also tried natural keawe(wood) birquetes (sp?_, and other 
methods to try and drop my rH, but like I said the airflow is just to strong in my opinion. If the air was slow moving, then it would definatly help. When I harvest though, I do through in two damp rid buckets and run an ossilating fan and then do their job that way. 
I wouldnt reccomend damp-rid or any silica usage products for grow tents that have large amounts of air moving through them. And unless I got an a/c or an strong dehumidifier, it is always going to be a problem. Lol plus the .44 cents a kWh, my bill is already super high. I just try and make do with my situation. Thanks for all the help though.

PS- when i ran the damp-rids, i used 4 packets and only go it to lower 4%. After 72 hours.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 16, 2013)

4% isn't too bad actually......every bit helps. I wonder if 8 packs would reduce it 8%?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 17, 2013)

Day 25 in flowering........... Pic #1 is the Grape God starting to fill out nicely. Pic #2 is Blue Hash, 8 plants looking to be quite the yielder and Pic #3 is Ortega from Mr. Nice, which is not a good yielder (lol) as you can see if you compare pic's. I found a single male banana on 3 different Ortega plants which were pinched off. By the way, the last 2 strains are in day 27 flowering- 2 days longer in flowering than the G.G....


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry.....Pic 3 is Grape God. Pic #1 is Ortega. Pic #2 is still Blue Hash, last I looked.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Sorry.....Pic 3 is Grape God. Pic #1 is Ortega. Pic #2 is still Blue Hash, last I looked.


That makes more sense.
They all look good


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 18, 2013)

lookin nice as always! really startin to pack on the weight


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Yup.........I compared my grow to others at the same time period and it seemed to me I was a little behind in development. Maybe I am using less light then the others I compared too- not sure. Maybe the silica overdose slowed them down some. But, they are thickening and the best is still to come I'm guessing.....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yup.........I compared my grow to others at the same time period and it seemed to me I was a little behind in development. Maybe I am using less light then the others I compared too- not sure. Maybe the silica overdose slowed them down some. But, they are thickening and the best is still to come I'm guessing.....


I am behind in development in my grow as well but they are coming along these last 4-5 days though, and they all have their smell profiles dialed in now as well.
I have a Blueberry cross (either GDP or Trainwreck not sure) that has the sweetest blueberry smell ever!!
Smells way better than my DJ Shorts BB
Wouldnt u know its the only strain I didnt get a clone from....


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys......no pics tonight cause it's after lights out but I thought I'd add some comments:

I like to go into my rooms in the dark with my green flashlight and look around. It gives me a different perspective to the grow. In the daytime, I guess we all look at the health of the leaves to judge overall health of the plant. At night, it's more about buds and resin formation. Today is exactly 4 weeks in flowering, 5 weeks to go. This is the 1st time I went and and came away impressed with what I saw. The main stem of each plant is rigid hard, stocky and thick. I can't remember the last time I saw a strain be "woody" around the bottom at this point. The buds have finally made their way up to each other along the top stem to form a complete "bud' if you will. Now they'll just start expanding and thicken up some. Some plants are definitely carrying more resin then others right now but in the dark I couldn't tell if they were the ones affected most by the silica issue. I'm REALLY happy with what I saw......I can finally see the potential! I watered earlier, and again, grapefruit and citrus undertones everywhere.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 20, 2013)

A few pics the next morning.........


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Bassman........clean out your PM's......you're at your limit and the system won't let me send you one!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking good.
I think they will get over that silica issue without much losses.

I have just noticed today all my girls are filling well as well.
I have some great smells as well.
I had the silica issue and an N def with that new nute line, so I think I would have fatter buds right now, but at least they are coming back online and the new growth is GREEN!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 30.......they really look good. I can finally see their true potential.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like theyre packin on the weight! 

My grape god had 2 major weight gains.

First one was around now and the last one isnt til the last week.

Kinda scares you when you see all the skinny buds then the next few days they explode!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 22, 2013)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!! I was starting to get worried. I didn't think there was any chance I was going to get more then 1 oz per plant. It has a different growth style then I'm used to- there is a nice crown of "buddage" just under the main cola, which is difficult to see in my pictures but I know u know what I'm talking about! They did stretch just a bit more then I thought they would, and if and when I grow them again- I would definitely pinch them at least once or twice to increase yield.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yupp that last swell is crucial!

Im thinkin of switchin over to critical hog by THseeds soon.

Tryna get alot more weight and a little less flavor.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 22, 2013)

I grew The Hog once from TH Seeds and had a lousy grow. I think I even have a new pack left over if u want them- actually, I haven't had any success with anything from TH Seeds.

Check out Sweet Seeds "Green Poison" if you want a heavy yielder.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2013)

Was it one of you that grew the DNA OG18?

I had a strong recommendation from a local big grower.
Said it was great weed and yielded bigger than anything he has grown


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 23, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I grew The Hog once from TH Seeds and had a lousy grow. I think I even have a new pack left over if u want them- actually, I haven't had any success with anything from TH Seeds.
> 
> Check out Sweet Seeds "Green Poison" if you want a heavy yielder.



Haha if youre for real about those seeds pm me haha

But yeah ive heard some hit and miss on TH seeds but ill try to sort it out.

Ill trust you on the green poison though, youve had some magnificent grows with it.

The ghs chemdog has had my interest since day one. seeing those grow videos they do really help you see what style of growing theyre strains are good for.

Even if theyre not the true deal and just someones interpretation of a classic strain.

But we'll see. I just wish i could grow it outdoor, because then 2-4 plants could get me 2-4 lbs haha.

one day though.



As for the OG18 i recently remember hearing that too and cant remember who said it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Haha if youre for real about those seeds pm me haha
> 
> But yeah ive heard some hit and miss on TH seeds but ill try to sort it out.
> 
> ...


Outdoor can be great in the right place.

Seems like you have only one source for the DNA version of OG18
I also heard Fire OG from either OVO or Elemental Wellness in the Bay Area is actually OG18...I def cant confirm that though.
I might go looking for some supposed real deal clones though.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Was it one of you that grew the DNA OG18?
> 
> I had a strong recommendation from a local big grower.
> Said it was great weed and yielded bigger than anything he has grown



Yes, I think I posted my review already but here it is again: http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/og-kush-number-18/

It's a GREAT strain, very stinky, very very sour! Great yield, dense bud and thick smoke. I'd be growing if it didn't smell so strong. Maybe the best yielder in the Kush family. Easy to grow, but will stretch a bit in flowering. I have a grow of it posted somewhere but it was a year or two ago so it could could be on THCFarmer or ICMAG or THCTalk or a number of other places (and maybe under a didn't name). I just don't remember where and I can't find it. Sorry. I heartily recommend it to all......you will know if you have the real deal if it smells/tastes SOUR.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Yes, I think I posted my review already but here it is again: http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/og-kush-number-18/
> 
> It's a GREAT strain, very stinky, very very sour! Great yield, dense bud and thick smoke. I'd be growing if it didn't smell so strong. Maybe the best yielder in the Kush family. Easy to grow, but will stretch a bit in flowering. I have a grow of it posted somewhere but it was a year or two ago so it could could be on THCFarmer or ICMAG or THCTalk or a number of other places (and maybe under a didn't name). I just don't remember where and I can't find it. Sorry. I heartily recommend it to all......you will know if you have the real deal if it smells/tastes SOUR.


What kind of high does the OG18 give?
I am seriously thinking about getting it


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 23, 2013)

It was strong and long lasting, a nice mix of sativa and indica. You won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> It was strong and long lasting, a nice mix of sativa and indica. You won't be disappointed with it.


Sounds good to me
S33ds are expensive, any recommendation as to Reserva Privada or DNA genetics version, and where to buy em?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine were Reserva Privada, bought from Attitude. I've bought from Attitude, Sea of Seeds, Herbies and Sannies and have always gotten my seeds orders. I just put an order in to Herbie's last night- mainly because they were the only ones that had what I wanted in stock......


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Mine were Reserva Privada, bought from Attitude. I've bought from Attitude, Sea of Seeds, Herbies and Sannies and have always gotten my seeds orders. I just put an order in to Herbie's last night- mainly because they were the only ones that had what I wanted in stock......


Is there a difference between the RP and the DNA versions?

Do you only grow from seeds?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 24, 2013)

RP is basically an offshoot of DNA so it's basically the same genetics....... and I do basically grow from seeds unless I find something exceptional that I keep around for a while. I don't have the space to keep mothers alive since I already have 2 rooms going. If I find something I want to further investigate, I'll reveg her along with seed starts and grow her out again 1 time.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like a nice strain.

After those hogs i might have to fuck with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 24, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> RP is basically an offshoot of DNA so it's basically the same genetics....... and I do basically grow from seeds unless I find something exceptional that I keep around for a while. I don't have the space to keep mothers alive since I already have 2 rooms going. If I find something I want to further investigate, I'll reveg her along with seed starts and grow her out again 1 time.


 The reason I asked is that RP one can be had in fems and as singles from a few sites whereas the DNA ones are in a pack for over $100


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 25, 2013)

I would always go with RP over DNA......they seem to be the higher end beans. I tend to use feminized seeds too so it was an easy choice for me. My reviews were on the RP........


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 25, 2013)

Day 33.......wish there was more resin on the plants but they look great otherwise. Just hoping the rez pops later in flowering!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I would always go with RP over DNA......they seem to be the higher end beans. I tend to use feminized seeds too so it was an easy choice for me. My reviews were on the RP........


Ok I think Ill get some


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 26, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Day 33.......wish there was more resin on the plants but they look great otherwise. Just hoping the rez pops later in flowering!



Oh trust me they will. Once they start suckin up that snow storm ultra more and more haha

That shit made the already amazing GG i had into solid, almost too dense to break down, buds covered in trichs.

I wish i could find this one picture of one of the top nugs all dried and cured.

It looks white with a hint of green under what looked like frost. hahaha


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 26, 2013)

FIND THAT PICTURE, BUD!!!!!!!!!

I'm still at 2ml per gallon on the Snow Storm- I guess it's time to move it to 5ml. But I've been using the Botanicare Hydroplex (0-10-6) as a bloom enhancer too and don't want to over-do it. Tomorrow is 5 weeks flowering......I'll take some macro shots in the morning.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice! i usually start out with 2.5 ml during the last week or 2 of veg. Usually after ive transplanted and taken clones. Then i let them go without it for the first week or so so they can stretch without me accidentaly shocking them. Then after that id pour it on. Start at 5ml once a week then 10ml once a week then 10ml twice a week.

Im searchin! but i think its on my friends computer.

Ill post it ASAP


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow.....that's seems like a lot potassium at the end. But, I think I'm getting plenty of potassium between the Hydroplex AND the Snow Storm. I think I'll bump up everything up until week 7 now and then start cutting back preparing for the flush the last 2 weeks. I'm also increasing my enzymes now, which will make even more nutrients available so I think I'm in good shape.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting PM was sent to me:

"I would not let mine go longer than seven weeks. I once let it go eight because it was with another strain and I just waited. I wish I had not. All my trichomes were amber and it was way too couch lock. But if that is how you like it then you should wait the eight weeks. It puts some weight on that's for sure. Six weeks is perfect for me. But it's mostly cloudy and some amber. But then I leave three or four plants to go for the full eight weeks to have some pain reliever at night. But it's all good from six on. So it depends on how you like it. Just be sure to flush well and raise the lights so the last few weeks, it really seems to make a big dif. in the smell and taste. Have fun."


Here's some macro shots this afternoon:


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Interesting PM was sent to me:
> 
> "I would not let mine go longer than seven weeks. I once let it go eight because it was with another strain and I just waited. I wish I had not. All my trichomes were amber and it was way too couch lock. But if that is how you like it then you should wait the eight weeks. It puts some weight on that's for sure. Six weeks is perfect for me. But it's mostly cloudy and some amber. But then I leave three or four plants to go for the full eight weeks to have some pain reliever at night. But it's all good from six on. So it depends on how you like it. Just be sure to flush well and raise the lights so the last few weeks, it really seems to make a big dif. in the smell and taste. Have fun."
> 
> ...


6 wks seems pretty early, but some strains you can do that.
I could (but I wont) pull my C99 at 6, 7 is better though in my preference


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 28, 2013)

He makes it sound like there's something WRONG with a lethargic high. LOL I'll cut a bud at 8 weeks and quick dry it in my dehydrator for a solid test at that point. But I still have 9 weeks penciled in for the finish date. Such problems.........people around me are already salivating. Everyone is commenting on the appearance of the plants- quite different looking then they are used to.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Bassman......CLEAN OUT YOUR PM'S. You are at your limit and I can't send you a PM about some OG Kush #18 beans. 2nd notice buddy!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Hey Bassman......CLEAN OUT YOUR PM'S. You are at your limit and I can't send you a PM about some OG Kush #18 beans. 2nd notice buddy!!!!!


I cleaned out my pm box
I never even realized it was full.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 31, 2013)

Day 39 in flowering, 4 days since the last pictures. At least 3 weeks to go, maybe 3.5 weeks (63-65 days). I am slowly dehydrating a small piece that looked a bit further along for a sample tonight. Resin is packing it on and climbing outward on the leaves. Still loads of white hairs though......and I'm still guessing my overall weight of the room will come 25% lighter then my Green Poison grows. I've been able to get my nigh time temps down to low to mid 60's too.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

They look great!
The leaves are praying to the light as a sing of their happiness.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually just went thru the room and removed the 2 largest sun leaves on each plant that were blocking the most light. These plants have a lot of sun leaves- I mean *TONS* of sun leaves and they won't miss two. Did I mention that I bought 26 Next Generation "Dynamite" seeds, the Grapefruit X Grapefruit back cross. Delivery should be this week. I have enough confidence now in Next Generation to give them another shot with these genetics. I saw some great Youtube grows of it. One guy has been growing it 11 years!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I actually just went thru the room and removed the 2 largest sun leaves on each plant that were blocking the most light. These plants have a lot of sun leaves- I mean *TONS* of sun leaves and they won't miss two. Did I mention that I bought 26 Next Generation "Dynamite" seeds, the Grapefruit X Grapefruit back cross. Delivery should be this week. I have enough confidence now in Next Generation to give them another shot with these genetics. I saw some great Youtube grows of it. One guy has been growing it 11 years!


Never tried Grapefruit, but my nephew in law raves about that strain.
I guess it is a sativa?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope.......It's actually called "Sweet Pink Grapefruit" or something like that. It's got to be similar to Grape God since it's a parent. Check this out:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O94gf2oA-c


No one knows the genetics for sure. I've heard it's a skunk hybrid, that's all. I think it leans indica actually.

[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]


[*=left]*Dynamite* »»» Grapefruit x {Grapefruit x Unknown Strain} F4
[*=left]Grapefruit x Unknown Strain

[*=left]Grapefruit

[*=left]Unknown Hybrid »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid



[*=left]Unknown Strain

[*=left]Grapefruit (specified above)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

He must like it if he has grown it for 11 yrs.
Looks nice, bit of foxtails, but as long as they arent airy that is ok as far as my taste goes at least.


----------



## catmando6694 (Apr 3, 2013)

sshz imn sorry but ive missed this journal im glad i found it so much for "no more journals " after the Dog fiasco anyways id like to say the strain Dynamite also from next gen has been my sleeper strain since 2003 as u kno and its a true 6 week hammer to the skull indica donkey d**ks galore anyways thanks for another great journal


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 3, 2013)

Yo Joe.......Yea, I didn't think I was was going to do any journals this time and ended up doing 2- Grape God and Ortega. I just started taking some pic's and it grew from there. LOL

But next time, NO JOURNALS!. Maybe.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing much new so no new pictures this week. One observation though- it's interesting how the hairs (pistols) dry up. Usually on most strains they brown and shrivel up. On this strain, you don't really see them brown. They just kind of get absorbed up by the bud. I haven't tested anything yet but I may this w/e and I'll report back.....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Nothing much new so no new pictures this week. One observation though- it's interesting how the hairs (pistols) dry up. Usually on most strains they brown and shrivel up. On this strain, you don't really see them brown. They just kind of get absorbed up by the bud. I haven't tested anything yet but I may this w/e and I'll report back.....


My Purple Kush is doing the same thing, or maybe the color hides em.


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 5, 2013)

This happened to mine too. The calex basically swells around it instead of swelling from beneath and pushing the hairs out. You can see it in some of the nug pictures I took.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 10, 2013)

7 weeks flowering today.......... some variation in the room as about 1/3 of the room is a week (or so) behind. But things are progressing nicely. I've stopped fertilizing except for a bit of macro/micro's, some enzymes, maybe molasses- not much else. Pic 1 and 2 are nice representations of the strain. Pic 3 is a single plant that ended up with 2 main cola's w/o any pinching or topping. Pic 4 is a well done piece with great resin production. Buds are nice and dense too. I'm still planning on going 2 more weeks, to 63 days (9 weeks) but not positive things won't be going downhill by then so I'm keeping an open mind......Oh yea, the house stinks too-thank god the wife went to Fla for a week so I don't have to "hear" about it everyday!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> 7 weeks flowering today.......... some variation in the room as about 1/3 of the room is a week (or so) behind. But things are progressing nicely. I've stopped fertilizing except for a bit of macro/micro's, some enzymes, maybe molasses- not much else. Pic 1 and 2 are nice representations of the strain. Pic 3 is a single plant that ended up with 2 main cola's w/o any pinching or topping. Pic 4 is a well done piece with great resin production. Buds are nice and dense too. I'm still planning on going 2 more weeks, to 63 days (9 weeks) but not positive things won't be going downhill by then so I'm keeping an open mind......Oh yea, the house stinks too-thank god the wife went to Fla for a week so I don't have to "hear" about it everyday!


Looks great.
My girl is used to the smell, but worries about the smell being obvious around the neighborhood.
I do too actually.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 55......I'm under the weather so just a few pics to show off the resin. Smell has come on the last few days. I could probably cut them right now and they'd be great, but I bet another 4-7 days, it will be *SICK*. Make sure you click twice for the closeups!!! Oh yeah, 5 different buds.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

That guy who PM'd you was crazy.
Much difference from earlier pics.
Def wouldnt have been ready at 7 wks.
They looks really good now.

I am at day 55 also lol.
I have a few pics of 3 of my strains on the 600 thread.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree.....it would be crazy to harvest these early.

Couldn't find your pic's Bass.......send along a ling please. I'm curious to view them.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I agree.....it would be crazy to harvest these early.
> 
> Couldn't find your pic's Bass.......send along a ling please. I'm curious to view them.


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1485.html

post #59368 and #59370

These are not my best grow, as you recall some of my problems.
I also had my bulbs all burn out with power fluctuations from the wind for a few days in a row,
I now have spare bulbs of lower wattage for the last week or so


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking great........harvest time, buddy!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Looking great........harvest time, buddy!


Yeah I am getting myself psyched up to do it right now

Do u mind if I put of a pic of the whole inside grow?


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 17, 2013)

Why would I mind........load it up. 

I cut a bud tonight....8 weeks exactly today. I dehydrated it from this afternoon 3:35PM until 9:20 this evening. Chopped a piece off, loaded the RooR and did 1 hit. Not quite grapefruit, almost a "sickingly sweet" smell and taste. I'm high, and quite impressed after my first hit. I could chop this tomorrow and it would be fine! The pic's are the same bud, each taken under different kinds of lighting. I suck taking pictures, it's not even my camera-SORRY.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Why would I mind........load it up.
> 
> I cut a bud tonight....8 weeks exactly today. I dehydrated it from this afternoon 3:35PM until 9:20 this evening. Chopped a piece off, loaded the RooR and did 1 hit. Not quite grapefruit, almost a "sickingly sweet" smell and taste. I'm high, and quite impressed after my first hit. I could chop this tomorrow and it would be fine! The pic's are the same bud, each taken under different kinds of lighting. I suck taking pictures, it's not even my camera-SORRY.


Glad to hear you like yer bud!
Its really nice looking and a good sugar coating too!


I chopped a few today as well...well I chopped 8, and today is exactly 8 weeks for me as well
Here are the last 2 I chopped.
Just got done rough trimming and hanging em

DJ Shorts Blueberry
Doesnt smell like fruit at all, but smells great whatever the smell is...strong and scary

This is the purple AK-47, has a nice fruity smell, but not menacing like the BB
She has some fat buds considering this was a terrible grow. Shown next to a tall can 16 oz beer Most other strains have skinny buds from the deficiencies


This is the 2 of them on the rack I made for em today.
The rest are in the garage hanging on a smaller rack like this one

Here is some of the flowering space from a few days ago


These were taken the 8th I think


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 18, 2013)

I decided to take mine to 9 weeks..........it's good, but I think it needs this last week. Actually, I did cut one down today that wasn't looking so good. The rest will go til next week.

Nice job by the way, great pics!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I decided to take mine to 9 weeks..........it's good, but I think it needs this last week. Actually, I did cut one down today that wasn't looking so good. The rest will go til next week.
> 
> Nice job by the way, great pics!


Thanx, and I think if they are still swelling, firming or frosting up def would wait for the 9 weeks


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 26, 2013)

All chopped and drying......


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

U went the full nine weeks, nice!
Look like a nice haul!

I have lots of random strains drying as well


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 26, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> All chopped and drying......



DAMN! nice harvest 

i like the drying room


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 26, 2013)

It's the basement, where I grow and the man-cave is located! Probably around 50 oz total after drying, give or take.


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hell yeah! wish i got close to that with my harvests of grape god.

max i got was 13 and some change. but thats only with one 600w so ya know.

Hows it taste??


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't really smoke it yet....but I'll be packaging it up soon and will let u know.


----------



## achaser87 (Apr 30, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> It's the basement, where I grow and the man-cave is located! Probably around 50 oz total after drying, give or take.


That looks great man! Well done!


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm heading out shortly to do some food shopping and decided to roll a joint before I go......the top colas hanging ended up being around 21 oz and that's not including all the smaller stuff, which I'm guessing weighs even more than that. Here's the bud before rolling......I'll report on effects/smell/taste when I get back home.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I'm heading out shortly to do some food shopping and decided to roll a joint before I go......the top colas hanging ended up being around 21 oz and that's not including all the smaller stuff, which I'm guessing weighs even more than that. Here's the bud before rolling......I'll report on effects/smell/taste when I get back home.


Looks good,. I smoke b4 the store as well these days.
I find shopping with the wife tedious otherwise


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't even bother with the wife anymore.....she slows me down. 

I smoked 1/2 of the joint before I left- about 2.5 hours ago. I felt it instantly, but the high continued to build for 1/2 hour or so. It was VERY heady, at least initially- I was very relaxed, but very high, maybe a 9/10 on the potency scale. I'm still high so it lasts a good long bit. Smells of citrus comes thu but I don't think it's dry enough to comment on the taste yet- it's only 6 fulls day drying at 70 degrees temp and 50-55% humidity. Taking it real slow since I'm not in a rush....... overall, I'm more than pleased. 

The weight looks on the heavier side too.......a couple of days for the final report with all the details.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I don't even bother with the wife anymore.....she slows me down.
> 
> I smoked 1/2 of the joint before I left- about 2.5 hours ago. I felt it instantly, but the high continued to build for 1/2 hour or so. It was VERY heady, at least initially- I was very relaxed, but very high, maybe a 9/10 on the potency scale. I'm still high so it lasts a good long bit. Smells of citrus come thu but I don't think it's dry enough to comment on the taste yet- it's only 6 fulls day drying at 70 degrees temp and 50-55% humidity. Taking it real slow since I'm not in a rush....... overall, I'm more than pleased.
> 
> The weight looks on the heavier side too.......a couple of days for the final report with all the details.


Sounds good to me

My humidity here is so low and the heat is up.
Its hard for me to dry properly right now


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 30, 2013)

I have that same problem in the winter when it's cold out and the heat runs a lot. This is the best time in my area to grow and dry buds since it's not too cold or too hot so neither the a/c or heat runs.....


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I have that same problem in the winter when it's cold out and the heat runs a lot. This is the best time in my area to grow and dry buds since it's not too cold or too hot so neither the a/c or heat runs.....


Im frustrated.
I finally found a clone of Urkle Erkle Urkel lol who knows what is the right one?
I have determined that my Grape Krush that I ran side by side is the exact same strain.
Its a great strain, but I wanted something else.
2 different clones 2yrs apart and different disp and the same clone under different names.
This is why I am not buying clones anymore.


----------



## SSHZ (May 1, 2013)

Yup.....happens all the time. One week it's this, next week it's called something different. Anything to increase sales.


----------



## SSHZ (May 2, 2013)

A few pic's......dried now 8 days and ready for their jars for some curing. The citrus/grapefruit smell is really popping too. 

*WOW* is everyone's comment who gets to see it.


----------



## SSHZ (May 6, 2013)

I'm going to wrap up my comments tonight regarding my Grape God grow. Everything is done, dried and either gone to friends or curing in some mason jars. 

A quick review: 22 plants under 2200 watts, in 4 gallon pots with pro-mix and Botanicare fertilizer products. I vegged for 30 days and flowered for 63 days. They are easy to grow, stay short and easy to keep healthy. I never had to go above 1200 ppm in the grow, and a pH around 6.3-6.4 was maintained. I had an overdose issue with silica during the grow, and a group of plants showed some ill effects on some leaves. I flushed and everything improved immediately. 

I cut everything in one day and ended up with 42 oz , just short of 2 oz per plant. I didn't pinch any plants, just let them do their thing as recommended by the breeder. Next time, I would pinch once or twice, and this will increase your bud count. The plants tend to grow with a main thick cola and little else, other then a ring of colas under the main cola. They are nicely dense, and this helped the overall weight in the room. Also, trim the bottom 1/4 of the plant off, as this lower stuff rarely adds up to much and sucks energy and production from the main colas. Also, very uniform plants- very stable.

While growing, there was definite citrus/grapefruit odor although it wasn't bad. After drying, it's a little "richer" now. Hints of citrus and grapefruit remain, but it's more refined and complicated now. The taste is similar, rich and thick as is the smoke. Mine definitely needs more curing time to fully develop. I'd say the high is an 8.5/10 tops. The high is mostly sativa leaning early on in the smoking session- all in the head, eyes and temple. Not long later, after a few more bong hits- it relaxes you up and down the body (indica buzz). It's a nice mix of highs. No anxiousness or anything to negatively report.

It's not the strongest smoke.....above average I'd say. But when you combine the other positives- easy to grow, nice weight, stays short, lower odor, etc.- it's well worth a grow. I already bought and planted Next Generation "Dynamite", the Grapefruit parent of Grape God. All 18 seeds sprouted within 2 days and these babies are already a few inches high. I would not have bought these if I was disappointed with the Grape God in any way. 

Lastly, I've heard nothing but positives from my friends....everyone really likes it a lot. Loads of resin, and an enjoyable high with some flavor and smell. Not a keeper per se, but a strain I won't mind doing once in a while.


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

Nice review, and great grow!
I hope you decide to do a journal of your Dynamite!


----------



## SSHZ (May 8, 2013)

I did want to add a few comments and observations.....

1. I have a totally paralyzed buddy, a friend for many years......maybe 30+ at this point. He regularly gets my gifts to help him with his issues, mentally and physically. He reported last night that he really likes the GG, and it has relieved his constant pain. He even sent me a "happy face"......so I know his mood improved a long with it. 

2. Another neighbor has had a lingering and debilitating knee issue. It been rainy here lately and he's been really suffering with it. He also is reporting some actual relief with the GG too. 

3. I've been smoking it more consistently the last day or two......I really like it too. More than I did earlier. I consider myself a heavy smoker and from 8PM til 2:30AM, I only hit the bong twice. I just didn't need more. 

4. Non-medical (recreational) users are also reporting their approval....everyone is enjoying it and reporting good things.


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I did want to add a few comments and observations.....
> 
> 1. I have a totally paralyzed buddy, a friend for many years......maybe 30+ at this point. He regularly gets my gifts to help him with his issues, mentally and physically. He reported last night that he really likes the GG, and it has relieved his constant pain. He even sent me a "happy face"......so I know his mood improved a long with it.
> 
> ...


Thats great man!
I love when ppl can get help from natural sources!


I too have a strain that has made an impression.


My clone marked "DJ Shorts Blueberry is really great.
And all who try it are really really fond of it to say the least.
I dont know what strain it really is?!?
No Blueberry smell at all, just like maybe kush or something?
I wasnt gonna run her again, but the smell intrigued me.
A friend tried it 1st and was willing to trade his kid for it lol.
I tried it, and have come to realize it is the best night-time sleeping and anti-anxiety strain I have tried so far.
I might even dedicate an entire run to her.

My Stank Ape from seed from a friend on RIU is also really nice, with an optimistic and anti-anxiety daytime high.
I ran such a small single plant of her that I onlky have about an ounce of her.
I am not sharing her with anyone either.
I made some seeds with her and a Gods Gift fem, and will try to find a similar female.


----------



## SSHZ (May 8, 2013)

I've grown DJ's Blueberry a few times......I found it finicky to grow but I LOVED the euphoric, up high!


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I've grown DJ's Blueberry a few times......I found it finicky to grow but I LOVED the euphoric, up high!


She is fussy, but not as bad as my Dr Atomics NL
My BB isnt a euphoric high really.
It comes on really smooth and gradual, and is super relaxing


----------



## SSHZ (May 20, 2013)

It's almost 2 weeks later and I wanted to give out some final observations and comments.......

First off, I like the strain more and more as time goes by. It has gained my respect as I continue to smoke it and continues to do so. I've heard NOTHING but great comments from my friends, everyone loves it. People have commented that it's not as smelly in it's final state as lets say, my Green Poison that I do regularly- but I'm not so sure that's a bad thing from my point of view. It wasn't overly smelly in flowering either. At 9 weeks flowering, it's nicely powerful.....I often am forced to take naps shortly after smoking it. If you left it til 10 weeks, it might be an instant sleeping pill. Most of my friends smoke for medical conditions......so they prefer indicas over sativas.

I also grew Mr. Nice's Ortega, which is N.L. #1 X N.L. #5 and is also supposed to be a heavy indica with a classic high. I am a Northern Lights lover and grew tons of these in the last 80's and early 90's. The Ortegas flowered for 2-3 more days then the Grape God. To be honest, I'm surprised to say the Grape God is a good bit stronger. The Ortega has a better fruity odor and taste, but not much else. The Grape God may become my new go-to strain, unless the "Dynamite" I'm growing turns out better. A solid 9/10 final rating.


----------



## budbro18 (May 20, 2013)

Glad you liked it! im heavily debating going back to grape god after i work everything out with the one and only HOG that i have left.

i cut mine at just over 8 weeks so it was a little more upidy of a high than yours sounds but after the up wore off you didnt want to move haha


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 29, 2013)

I think I ended up with around 65 z's total, somewhere in that range. I'm out of the Grape God already, totally bummed!


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 25, 2013)

Thought I'd throw up some Next Generation "Dynamite", the parent mother of Grape God. It grows a lot taller and will probably yield quite a bit better. The buds are larger and but still very dense. They are at day 51 and even though most cut this strain at around 50 days or so, I'm going to 60 days whether you like it or not! LOL


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 27, 2013)

that looks pretty nice! how the smell compared to grape god??

Stop over at the hog journal too if ya got some time. gonna post pictures in a day or 2


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 27, 2013)

Yo Bud.....nice to see you! I will check the Hog grow, for sure. I never thought the Grape God had a powerful smell, maybe 6/7 out 10. This is very similar, maybe slightly less even but very similar to the G.G. But they are taller, better yielding with a bit more variety within the strain. I am currently drying a bud in the dehydrator and will be finished in the next 1/2 hour or so.......I'll PM you my comments...


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's the dried bud I'm about to_* SMOKE!!! 

&#8203;
*_


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 28, 2013)

looks tasty!!! we used to get some no named stuff that was just called "grapefruit" cause the smell and it looked alot like that shit.

Whats your next strain choice??


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, Dynamite IS Grapefruit X Grapefruit so you're right on!

Large room: I'm going back to Grape God 

Small room: 10 plants each of N.L. #5 and Williiams Wonder


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice! ive been debating on the switch back to GG as well. But this hog is treatin me pretty good right now.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 31, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> View attachment 2378061View attachment 2378062View attachment 2378063View attachment 2378064
> 
> heres the hash!!!


Cut me out a line of that...That hash looks more white than blonde!


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah GG made some good hash. Super coated leaves all over. And the taste was always amazing!


Ive been seriously considering bringing it back cause i liked it so much.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 1, 2013)

OK......just shot a few macro's before chopping on Saturday. Loads of greasy resin, very nice weight, same smell as Grape God, and basically a very easy grow with a 60 day flowering period.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 1, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah GG made some good hash. Super coated leaves all over. And the taste was always amazing!
> 
> I've been seriously considering bringing it back cause i liked it so much.



I think we are confronted with the old dilemma with these Budbro........weight (Dynamite) vs. potency (Grape God). I chose the G.G. also because it stays a lot shorter in flowering.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 1, 2013)

yup after my first seed went through all my clones were done by day 55-60 absolute maxxxx.

i never got into topping it much but i will if i ever re visit it. The hogs treatin me so nice though. bouta run a 16 plant SOG after the momma finishes up.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll check back to your Hog grow........been a few days now. I keep trying to give you more rep but the system won't let me! 

Actually, my "Fast" Green Poison grow turned out so well I'm back to considering them again after my next grow. Here's a pic at day 44..... 

Actually pic didn't turn out well, you can check out the pic's here: http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49464-Sweet-Seeds-quot-Fast-Green-Poison-quot&p=348122#post348122


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 13, 2013)

That looks like some nice shit. How was the fast compared to the original?

green poisons been lookin good since you mentioned it.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Bud......stuff this Dynamite in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 14, 2013)

damn! so coated it almost looks moldy!!! hahaha


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 14, 2013)

If that's mold, it's getting me really high! LOL


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 16, 2013)

Round 2..........8 days into flowering.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2013)

NS........


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 18, 2013)

These do most of their stretching in the 2nd week of flowering.......... day 10. It's time to stake the perimeter.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah you grow from seed so the flower delay is probably a little later than from clone. It was nice runnin clones cause we were able to harvest a few days earlier and theyd start budding earlier too. Especially cause i run 18/6 for veg.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 18, 2013)

Yup.........I may go to clones, as getting seeds to the U.S. is getting harder and harder. I keep reading the Williams Wonder I'm growing is extremely strong, even better then the Grape God so I'll probably make a final decision after this crop. I'm tired of spending $500 a crop for seeds!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 18, 2013)

For real thats expensive!!!! Find a grape god mother and keep that bitch!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 21, 2013)

Day 13 in flowering......elongation is almost finished, maybe 3-4 more days. No silica burn this time, I threw that shit out. Botanicare already includes silica in some of their products, so I didn't need it anyway- adding more probably contributed to the overdose last time. Very healthy, nicely green, no runts out of 25 plants!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a little better picture taken today at day 15. I went in and trimmed loads of small stuff off the bottom on most of the plants I could get to......loads of work, a labor of love I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking Good SSHZ!

U say ordering beans isnt working out well for ya anymore?

Have u tried Peakseedsbc?

I have read they are reliable and quality genetics at low prices...only prob is they dont sell fem.

They will re-send beans if they dont make it, and are said to be faster than avg at sending as well.

What method do you use to pop seeds?
I am having trouble with some right now...


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 24, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> No silica burn this time, I threw that shit out. Botanicare already includes silica in some of their products, so I didn't need it anyway- adding more probably contributed to the overdose last time.


i remember that shit tore up your plants! 

glad you worked it out. cant wait to try out that DOG kush

You should try using one of the silver products to make fem seeds?

Use your second room for 2 females, one to turn to a male, and one to pollinate. Then after one plant youll have a few hundred to a few thousand seeds depending on how big you veg/flower her.

I miss the taste of her!!!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey Bassman.......nice to see you pop in. I researched Peak Seeds before, mainly because they have a large presence over at ICMag and people love their stuff. But I'm mainly a feminized seed guy so I passed. But some day maybe.......

I still use the paper towel method, warm water, in towels and then into a baggie kept on top of the fridge. If your are gentle with them, they always seem to pop in 2-3 days, no problems. As soon as they are about 1/2 inch long, I put them into their pro-mix pots and water heavily again.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Hey Bassman.......nice to see you pop in. I researched Peak Seeds before, mainly because they have a large presence over at ICMag and people love their stuff. But I'm mainly a feminized seed guy so I passed. But some day maybe.......
> 
> I still use the paper towel method, warm water, in towels and then into a baggie kept on top of the fridge. If your are gentle with them, they always seem to pop in 2-3 days, no problems. As soon as they are about 1/2 inch long, I put them into their pro-mix pots and water heavily again.


Yeah I am into fem as well, but upon getting low you can make more beans if you have a male.
I do worry about infecting others with stray pollen though.
And there is wasted time checking to see which are fem or not as well.

I have several beans this time that after several days wont open after both towels and cup of water.
I have never had issues in the past, but several seeds from several sources...makes me realize it must be me.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 25, 2013)

Not necessarily........not sure if they are freebies, but I've found a lot of freebies are "older" seeds and often don't sprout. My rate on freebies sprouting is only about 70% or so.

Also, when you make your own seeds, they are F2's, not F1's which will lead to more variety in pheno's and often lesser quality. That's why if I was to do my own thing, I'd use mother plants (clones) to insure the quality remains.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Not necessarily........not sure if they are freebies, but I've found a lot of freebies are "older" seeds and often don't sprout. My rate on freebies sprouting is only about 70% or so.
> 
> Also, when you make your own seeds, they are F2's, not F1's which will lead to more variety in pheno's and often lesser quality. That's why if I was to do my own thing, I'd use mother plants (clones) to insure the quality remains.


I got these ones all as freebies honestly, but not from seed-banks.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 27, 2013)

4 days later, day 19 in flowering. It's like a friggin jungle in there!!!!!!!! I had to go in and trim all around the base of the perimeter plants just to be able to water the inner plants.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2013)

Really filled up in there!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Shockingly so...........in just a day or two. Don't remember the crop last time doing anything like this.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's a picture at day 17 of the last crop.........same amount of plants (24). More variety this time......


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 27, 2013)

got that one tall ass one in the back left corner every time. haha

they really look nice though. what size pots do you use?


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL.......IN this room, I always put my tallest plants in the back grow. But in flowering, sometimes tall ones pop up anywhere. You got me nailed, though!

Right now, 4 gallon pots. Sometimes 5 gallon though....just depends on how much pro-mix I have around. 4 gallons are plenty big for a 3.5 month start to finish.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 28, 2013)

haha nice ive been wanting to step up pot size for a while and now that i got some super thrax seeds i really want to.

i can get pretty good pulls off the 2 gallon air pots. but i feel like a 3-5 gallon pot would help alot more.

just gott figure how many pots i can cram into my 4x4 tent.

hell, might just have to say fuck the tents and start a whole room thing.


----------



## WildBud420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Excellent grow journal man, i'm totally looking forward to doing GG, got 5 regular and 2 femmed seeds of it. Everyone i know who has grown it just loves it. Can't wait. I'll be watching this journal for sure!  You can check out my current DP's Brainstorm grow if ya like, had some serious stretching from week 2-3...so much i had to chop some tops off..kinda sucked but oh well. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/730315-wilds-1000w-brainstorm-grow.html

cheers!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

I used to grow Brainstorm.....but back then it was called Isis (or was it Hempstar?).......well, it was one of those. It's a nice strain......


----------



## WildBud420 (Sep 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I used to grow Brainstorm.....but back then it was called Isis (or was it Hempstar?).......well, it was one of those. It's a nice strain......


This is Brainstorms history right from Dutch Passion, this is my first time growing it, all i know is they were cheap, well as feminized seeds go, and got some good reviews.

"In former times, Dutch Passion's Brainstorm variety was composed of Skunk, Oasis and Haze. In 1998, Henk van Dalen decided that it was time to rebuild his Brainstorm and really take it to the stars: The new parents Northern Lights #5 and Haze put Brainstorm to another level. Besides Skunk #1, these two are the main cornerstones of the traditional Amsterdam gene pool - which, for its part, was imported from the USA during the 80ies. Northern Lights #5 (mostly indica) was created from cannabis afghanica and cannabis sativa in the late 70's near Seattle/Washington (USA) and became one of the thriving powers of the Dutch coffeeshop marijuana business in the second half of the 80's. This dark green strain was bred for very compact growth, fast flowering, large harvests and high potency. The only thing one could complain about is the fact that Northern Lights has no charismatic aroma and taste - in contrast to the famous Haze strain that originally emerged from the legendary breeding school of "Cultivator's Choice" (one of the breeders: Sam the Skunkman) in the early 70's. The original Haze is a complex polyhybrid of mostly Mexican and Colombian sativa, as well as South Indian and Thai sativa. By selective inbreeding, Cultivator's Choice managed to merge these exotic sativa genetics into one superb stable and true-breeding variety. Its leafs are very thin and sharply serrated, the buds are rather sparse but nevertheless pack an unique punch of extreme, sometimes even psychedelic sativa potency. In addition, its aroma and taste are of superior quality, sweet and bitter, with certain sandalwood undertones. Nothing else smells and tastes like Haze. Some call it the Dom Perignon of cannabis. However, this champagne quality comes at a fairly high price: original Haze plants can take up to awesome 20 weeks to fully ripen, 14-18 are common. So Brainstorm is expected to considerably shorten down this long flowering period and to increase the Haze's low yield by making use of Northern Lights #5 genes, but on the other hand, also to preserve those unique Haze aroma and high properties. Let's see whether this mission proved successful with Brainstorm."


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

All I know for sure is about 10 years when I grew it for a year or so, it was called Hempstar. I stopped growing all of my D.P. stuff because of the constant hermie issue with many D.P. strains.


----------



## WildBud420 (Sep 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> All I know for sure is about 10 years when I grew it for a year or so, it was called Hempstar. I stopped growing all of my D.P. stuff because of the constant hermie issue with many D.P. strains.


really ? I've never gotten a hermie from DP, though i've only grow Mazar and now brainstorm from DP in fem form. So far the brains are all female with no signs of male parts, how long into flowering b4 herie traits start to show? or can it happen anytime?


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't say you'll find hermies in this strain......just many of D.P. strains have that trait. I just had a strain show hermies in the first 2 weeks of flowering, but normally it's later towards the end. I prefer to grow more stable things these days.......I've had too many "accidently" seeded crops.


----------



## WildBud420 (Sep 28, 2013)

I just meant if some where going to herm on me if they'd show sooner or later in flower, hopefully they will be fine. i'm going to use the 2 GG fem seeds i have for mothers(if they both pop and grow) after i do 1 more batch of brainstorm. Looking forward to that.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

It will probably be a nice mix...........


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 28, 2013)

WildBud420 said:


> I just meant if some where going to herm on me if they'd show sooner or later in flower, hopefully they will be fine. i'm going to use the 2 GG fem seeds i have for mothers(if they both pop and grow) after i do 1 more batch of brainstorm. Looking forward to that.



i bought my grape god with the intentions of running it once for head stash and only got 1 seed because theyre rather pricey.

kept it around for a while as you can see haha. Very easy to find a keeper in it. Just gotta pick the one that grows best for your style really. They should all have pretty good potency. SSHZ would know best

SSHZ, have you noticed any difference in taste or strength in the slightly different phenos?


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

Slightly different pheno's, huh??????? I just say the tall pheno, leans towards the Grapefruit mother and the short pheno, leaning towards the God Bud father. If there is a difference, I'd say the shorter pheno's yields less but are slightly stronger........but not enough of a difference to even matter. If I was looking for a parent, I'd concentrate on structure and yield to make my choice. Taste and smell are all similar.......


----------



## WildBud420 (Sep 28, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> i bought my grape god with the intentions of running it once for head stash and only got 1 seed because theyre rather pricey.
> 
> kept it around for a while as you can see haha. Very easy to find a keeper in it. Just gotta pick the one that grows best for your style really. They should all have pretty good potency. SSHZ would know best
> 
> SSHZ, have you noticed any difference in taste or strength in the slightly different phenos?


I'll be happy if at least one outta the 2 pop and grows nicely, i got mine from Attitude, they were like $21.60 each...ya, rather pricey lol still from looking at your guys journals they are worth it. I have 5 regular GG seeds as well, just no space to seed them all and sex out a good female for a mom...shit i have like 11 other strains, all regular, just no damn space at the moment to fuss with sexing, so its femmed only for now. Hey S SHZ in your first GG run how tall where they when you flowered them and what was their height when you cropped?


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Slightly different pheno's, huh??????? I just say the tall pheno, leans towards the Grapefruit mother and the short pheno, leaning towards the God Bud father. If there is a difference, I'd say the shorter pheno's yield less but are slightly stronger........but not enough of a difference to even matter. If I was looking for a parent, I'd concentrate on structure and yield to make my choice. Taste and smell are all similar.......


haha sorry "pheno" was the only word i could think of for the barely different plants.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

WildBud420 said:


> I'll be happy if at least one outta the 2 pop and grows nicely, i got mine from Attitude, they were like $21.60 each...ya, rather pricey lol still from looking at your guys journals they are worth it. I have 5 regular GG seeds as well, just no space to seed them all and sex out a good female for a mom...shit i have like 11 other strains, all regular, just no damn space at the moment to fuss with sexing, so its femmed only for now. Hey S SHZ in your first GG run how tall where they when you flowered them and what was their height when you cropped?


I let them veg for 30 days....and when I flowered them I felt they were a bit short to produce any yield. I guess around 20-22 inches. About 25% of the plants stay really short, maybe 30-34 inches. Another 25% are a taller pheno, maybe 40-45 inches. The rest are all between those numbers. But they all produce a very dense bud and it dries nice and solid with good weight. For me, it's about the high though. It's very relaxing, and lets my stress drift away. I also sleep very well after smoking it a bit. My friends love it too, and it's often requested. It's not the strongest, it's not the tastiest, it's not particularly pleasant smelling............but it's easy to grow, stays fairly short, is well done at around 62 days, yields well and has a potent high.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2013)

My pic of G.G. I found on another site:


----------



## WildBud420 (Sep 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I let them veg for 30 days....and when I flowered them I felt they were a bit short to produce any yield. I guess around 20-22 inches. About 25% of the plants stay really short, maybe 30-34 inches. Another 25% are a taller pheno, maybe 40-45 inches. The rest are all between those numbers. But they all produce a very dense bud and it dries nice and solid with good weight. For me, it's about the high though. It's very relaxing, and lets my stress drift away. I also sleep very well after smoking it a bit. My friends love it too, and it's often requested. It's not the strongest, it's not the tastiest, it's not particularly pleasant smelling............but it's easy to grow, stays fairly short, is well done at around 62 days, yields well and has a potent high.


cool they sound perfect for my table, prefer the short and fat plant type that max out at 3-4 ft.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Day 25 in flowering.......moving along very nicely. Better health than last time, I reduced fertilizer rates to always below 1000 ppm, no silica (LOL), and the room is slightly cooler as summer has passed (or has it with 80 degree days lately). No flushing or enzyme use yet.......but that will start this week. pH is kept at 6.4 or 6.5 with no fluctuation.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 3, 2013)

I loved the ggs stretch, or lack there of. barely had to move my light from first day of flower to harvest day. Only 3-5 inches maybe.

Those GGs are settin up the foundation for some boulders to sit on haha.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Yup....funny though, these stretched a bit more then last time but are further along in terms of buddage. You can see I staked a bunch of plants already, preparing for the weight gain. I've moved my light upwards a few times already too. I think if you want them shorter, pound them with light. Less light leads to a bit more of a stretch........ 

This time, I won't be in such a hurry to give it all away. I'll be keeping more around for my Xmas and New Years enjoyment!!!!!!


----------



## WildBud420 (Oct 3, 2013)

looking good man!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats gonna be some party! And some nicely cured stuff too. Im just about to grab some of those boveda humidity thangs in a few days.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Day 25 in flowering.......moving along very nicely. Better health than last time, I reduced fertilizer rates to always below 1000 ppm, no silica (LOL), and the room is slightly cooler as summer has passed (or has it with 80 degree days lately). No flushing or enzyme use yet.......but that will start this week. pH is kept at 6.4 or 6.5 with no fluctuation.


I like that.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 3, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Thats gonna be some party! And some nicely cured stuff too. Im just about to grab some of those boveda humidity thangs in a few days.


What's u talkin about Willis? Boveda?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking great SSHZ!!

I ended up getting clones as the beans I tried to pop didnt... 
I gave them a week and opened them, and they were mush inside.
Oh well I will get more and try again in the future.

I tried 17 beans and 4 popped, and one just popped 3 days ago in a pot with one already in it lol.

The late popper was after 2 weeks lol, and I dont know what it is honestly.
Ill have to keep it and see where it goes....


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> What's u talkin about Willis? Boveda?



Its humidity regulators for curing your buds for longer term

http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/

like a 2 way silica pack. very handy. ive only heard good things so hopefully theyll last a decent amount of time.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Its humidity regulators for curing your buds for longer term
> 
> http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/
> 
> like a 2 way silica pack. very handy. ive only heard good things so hopefully theyll last a decent amount of time.


I cant open that link, but will it work in a mason jar as well as a cigar humidor?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/

hopefully this one wrks haha


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/
> 
> hopefully this one wrks haha


so after cure, What humidity should the jars tremain at?
Should I add leaf(s) to raise it if it falls below that %?

17% RH in my house as I type this btw.
I am spraying water inside my veg tent and have a bowl of water in there just to keep it at 25-30%


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2013)

You just leave it. no leaves. just the packs should last a while. they might not last as long there as normal places.

It also would help if you dont open the jars. Once its ready for the jar leave it until its being used.

This will help the pack last longer because it wont have to combat with a varying RH%

I feel like they can be revived if you let them absorb some water somehow. haha

Theyre also very cheap. i think $1 per bag that works in a container up to a 5 gallon bucket i think.

So one per quart or half gallon jar should do ya fine.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 8, 2013)

Day 30 in flowering, day 60 overall. They are really starting to fill in and fill out. Smell is coming on too. 4 1/2 weeks to go.


----------



## WildBud420 (Oct 8, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Day 30 in flowering, day 60 overall. They are really starting to fill in and fill out. Smell is coming on too. 4 1/2 weeks to go.


Looking Good!


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 12, 2013)

Doing some bug maintenance tonight......so lights are out a few hours early. Day 34 in flowering, very, very nice with loads of resin popping out on the spear shaped colas.


----------



## WildBud420 (Oct 21, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Doing some bug maintenance tonight......so lights are out a few hours early. Day 34 in flowering, very, very nice with loads of resin popping out on the spear shaped colas.


Hey S SHZ, hows the grow going man? itching to see an update


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Very busy lately.......the dog is very sick unfortunately. I didn't go to bed yesterday as I was at the animal hospital all night into the morning. 

Lights are off, it's late night so sorry, no pic's.

Day 45, approx. 18 days to go. Generally, the room is healthier then last time and I was hoping the room would finish a few days earlier because of it but right now I'd say probably not. The plan is to go to 9 weeks exactly. As said previously, go to 10 weeks and this strain would be absolutely *CRAZY! *Others go to 8 weeks to get a more heady buzz. NOT ME! Very nice resin production this time- I think I may have found a nice mother plant if I decide to go that way. It's earlier than most of the others and it's produced a gigantic main cola. Very nice weight on it for sure- it's leans to the indica pheno- shorter, denser buds, earlier finishing time, etc. I'll get a nice shot of it when I have some time.

The smell is building in the room, the wife has started her normal rant and rave. I gave them an enzyme flush (no ferts except cal/mag) last watering and I'll probably give them one more good fertilization and then straight flush the last 2 weeks. I let them yellow up a bit since I don't really flush thru the grow. 

Lastly, a bit more variation in the room this time- more taller plants w/ spear shaped buds. Not a big deal either way- just a bigger mix of pheno's. I can't wait to smoke some of this again....it's been over 2 months.


----------



## WildBud420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dog man, hope it all turns out well.

Sounds like the plants are doing awesome, I'm so stoked to try out the GG, just one more go at brainstorm for me, then to GG. My current grow is all outta whack, its not on site where i live and i can only get there once a week, and the guy whos supposed to alert me to any issues was working the last few weeks during the light on hours so he missed a serious case of nute burn, plants are still recovering, think its going to add 10 days or so onto my flower time...not to mention its done some damage to the over all health of my plants....it sucks...but my next run will be here where i live so i shouldn't have that issue again. I'm onsite tomorrow to see whats up and do my weekly water change and such..hope their doing better. Do you normally flush for 2 weeks? i go 10 days at most and use a flushing agent, AN final Phase, by the end of the 10 days all fan leaves are dead or almost dead, which is a good sign during flushing since it means the plants have metabolized most or all of the remaining nutes in the plant.. Though i do hydro, not sure how it works in soil/medium grows. I'd say go with a good mother plant man, they can last for years if tended too properly, and all clone growth is uniform for the most part, makes management of the garden a bit easier imo. I got 2 GG femmed seeds and will be using them as mothers for my first go at it, will keep the best producer for a permanent mother as long as theirs no issues with them. I'm always weary of using a femmed plant as a mom, herd that they can go funny on ya rather quickly....still i got 5 regular GG seeds aswell as the 2 femmed ones so i may sex out a good mom from those if i can make the space to sex them. Just ordered me a new tent, replacing my 5x5x6 with a 8x4x6, and bought a new 24 site aeroponic system, can't wait to get that running... sorry if i'm rambbling on, just got home from a Bday party at my local 

Hope to see some pics sometime man!

Cheers!


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 23, 2013)

You can go back thru this entire thread and see at least 2 full grows on here by me and others.....this is basically just a repeat for me. ME LOVE GG!!!!!!

Dog is worse......another all nighter as we had to move him to a 3rd animal hospital at 3AM for what looks to be surgery today. I'll be taking a $8K-9K hit on this, whatever it turns out to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just turned the lights on.....pics later today hopefully.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey SSHZ, you should rodelize your big ass grape god. Or maybe even harvest most of it and keep some bottom nugs and rodelize them.

Not sure if you know what that is but its how soma makes his fem seeds.

You basically just let the plant flower a week or so past ripe and itll throw some pollen sacks, and since everything else is harvested you dont have to worry about seeding the rest of your crop. Just pic the sacks and dry them and collect the pollen. Then next go around hit the sexiest lookin female with a little bit of it and collect your free fem seeds. And theyll be a decent cross of itself. haha. Ive been wanting to try this and will probably do it for whatever DOG grows the best. Ill be takin clones of them too but you can never pass up free seeds or pollen for potential future crosses. 

Make my own blue pits by crossin DOG and that blue widow. hahaha

Either way hope the dog recovers fast. What breed is it?


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Bud......don't worry, you'll have plenty of pollen on your Dog plants....LOL 

The dog is a Havanese.......part of the Bichon family. A small breed from Cuba, but hearty and great with other pets and kids. Expensive and somewhat rare but gaining in popularity. We were one for the first 500 people in the country to have a pup around 20 years ago. It's our 3rd one. Surgery has now been ruled out, looking more like Addisons Disease or Pancreatitis. Still waiting for tests to come back.....

Some plants will not throw out male pods, no matter what you do or how long they go. My method, when I decide to keep something around, is to leave a bunch of lower buddage on the plant and re-veg under 24 light for 3-4 weeks. I'm going to be doing a Kush strain next time so I may just re-veg in this room off to the side- this may make sense until I test the plant (weight/quality/health) and make a final decision down the road. I might turn her into a monster mother plant, which is the plan as of now.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dog being sick SSHZ.

My dog passed on Monday from eating rat poison I believe.

I hope your dog pulls through!


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 27, 2013)

The dog is home from the hospital but not doing well and will be back at the vets tomorrow for further testing. Over $3K spent, and no diagnosis. On a bland diet, limiting food and water and 2 G.I. track med's. Longer story to it all but not in the mood to revisit it right now. Not in immediate danger, it would appear by them releasing him. 

Just a quick pic of the room at exactly 7 weeks today. There is a "sickly sweet" odor penetrating the room which I love as it tells me I'm getting close. Hard to tell by the pic there are 24 plants in there. Now they will just dense-up (harden) as they finish. I did a nicer job this time with them and expect them to be even stronger than the last time....what a nice strain!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2013)

For real those things look amazing! Foxtailing cause theyre tryin to get as fat as possible. haha They do look a little more sativa then the ones i ran. They had more round buds with sometimes a single foxtail on top.

Whats your avg haul off your setup for the GG? Im gonna be steppin up to another 600w soon so ill have around 1200w for flowering and 400w for veg.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 27, 2013)

As we know, there are basically 2 pheno's- with most of the plants ending up somewhere in between the extremes. Although the pic's don't show it, there are a number of plants that are all indica- thick, dense already and shorter. You are seeing a lot of the "taller" sativa leaning pheno with spear shaped buds and not as dense. This time it seems I got way more of this pheno. They have 2 weeks to go and will all fill out nicely, as u know. Bottom line- the indica plants are shorter and difficult to see in my pic- but they are there. If I keep a mother, it would be one of these indica leaner since it yields better weight.

Since I keep burning out ballasts running them at super lumens (1000 watts + 10%) with the lumatek ballasts- I kept them at 1000 (normal) watts this time. I think I got 42 oz out of the last run of G.G.- (or was it 48?)- I need to go back thru this forum and reread it to be sure- as I said, with a healthier crop holding ALL their leaves this time- I should get around 48-52 oz is my guess. That's with two 1000 watters in there. I'd figure around 2 oz. a plant, with a 3-5 gallon pot and healthy. Maybe a bit more with a longer veg- I think I only went 28-30 days max. But for me it's also about the 60 day (give or take a day or two) flowering period. I hate to go 70+ days for something to finish well.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel ya! I hate waiting over 60 days for flower. plus or minus a day or two like you said. Loved the GGs short stretch and really good flavor and yield with minimal veg.

I wish i could get a grape ape clone cause the grape ape dom kings kushs i ran were the same way. Really good yielders and some nice flavor and potency. I can only imagine what the clone is like.

I think the apothecary had seeds of it but i dont know if theyre around anymore.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> As we know, there are basically 2 pheno's- with most of the plants ending up somewhere in between the extremes. Although the pic's don't show it, there are a number of plants that are all indica- thick, dense already and shorter. You are seeing a lot of the "taller" sativa leaning pheno with spear shaped buds and not as dense. This time it seems I got way more of this pheno. They have 2 weeks to go and will all fill out nicely, as u know. Bottom line- the indica plants are shorter and difficult to see in my pic- but they are there. If I keep a mother, it would be one of these indica leaner since it yields better weight.
> 
> Since I keep burning out ballasts running them at super lumens (1000 watts + 10%) with the lumatek ballasts- I kept them at 1000 (normal) watts this time. I think I got 42 oz out of the last run of G.G.- (or was it 48?)- I need to go back thru this forum and reread it to be sure- as I said, with a healthier crop holding ALL their leaves this time- I should get around 48-52 oz is my guess. That's with two 1000 watters in there. I'd figure around 2 oz. a plant, with a 3-5 gallon pot and healthy. Maybe a bit more with a longer veg- I think I only went 28-30 days max. But for me it's also about the 60 day (give or take a day or two) flowering period. I hate to go 70+ days for something to finish well.


They look healthy and the bug problem you stated doesnt show in pics.
Was wondering how big is your flowering space?


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess the room is like 10 X 12 but I don't use it all so I can walk around, and have space for water/fert container and the floor air scrubber- which is oversized. I keep 12 plants under each bulb, and I guess the actual space under plants is between 6 X 6 and 7 X 7. I didn't have a bug issue in this room this time- just some high heat (82 degrees) when it was really warm here the end of the summer. My winter crops always turn out better since the rooms are cooler during flowering. If you wanted to veg for 8 weeks instead of 4, I bet you could get equal weight with 1/2 the plants. Lastly, I think if I kept one of the "indica" leaning plants, I could get 60+ oz's in the same situation, FYI.

And I thought Grape Ape was a Barney's product, but I could be wrong......


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I guess the room is like 10 X 12 but I don't use it all so I can walk around, and have space for water/fert container and the floor air scrubber- which is oversized. I keep 12 plants under each bulb, and I guess the actual space under plants is between 6 X 6 and 7 X 7. I didn't have a bug issue in this room this time- just some high heat (82 degrees) when it was really warm here the end of the summer. My winter crops always turn out better since the rooms are cooler during flowering. If you wanted to veg for 8 weeks instead of 4, I bet you could get equal weight with 1/2 the plants. Lastly, I think if I kept one of the "indica" leaning plants, I could get 60+ oz's in the same situation, FYI.
> 
> And I thought Grape Ape was a Barney's product, but I could be wrong......


82* is too high?
I might have been losing yield several times from heat then...

I am going to be flowering in a 4x4 with a 600 this run and a few strains, and some of the strains will be thrown outside maybe for an attempt at flowering during winter lol..
Do you top to like 4 mains to get so many in that space?
I would love to see a single plant to see how it is trained/topped etc.

I hope I can get closer to that weight per light you are getting.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought it originated at The Apothecary as a seed and eventually clones of the best ones started gettin passed around. Ive never been a big fan of barneys stuff. It always took a long time to flower and was way over the advertised expected time. And not just a few days sometimes 2 weeks

Edit: And bassman.... Are you shlappin da bass or out fishin for bass???? Ive wondered for years and change it in my head every time i see you post again haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> I thought it originated at The Apothecary as a seed and eventually clones of the best ones started gettin passed around. Ive never been a big fan of barneys stuff. It always took a long time to flower and was way over the advertised expected time. And not just a few days sometimes 2 weeks
> 
> Edit: And bassman.... Are you shlappin da bass or out fishin for bass???? Ive wondered for years and change it in my head every time i see you post again haha.


AFAIK the original purple strains started as elite clones yrs ago. Seeds were only recent, and I am not sure if the originator has anything to do with them.

I love music, and am a "BASS"head.
I was a car audio installer and also did some theater designing and custom work.
I still have lots and lots of subwoofers and speakers, some of which I built.

In fact I just finished a custom 15" completely rebuilt 4 hp subwoofer I painted cone navy blue, and plan to write Bassman on dustcap in white as soon as I have spare time.
Raw subwoofer without enclosure weighs around 60 lbs (pics upon request)

Oh and I live in THIEVELAND as well!


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 27, 2013)

s: Grandda​


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 27, 2013)

I deleted the post which was a copy of Barney's description.....not sure who started the strain 1st.

It's best to go no higher then upper 70's for ideal conditions........in the 80's, growth slows somewhat, leaf angle's change, the plants need more water, etc. If you have enough fans blowing in the room, it can offset the higher temps. But with CO2, low 80's is ideal.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> AFAIK the original purple strains started as elite clones yrs ago. Seeds were only recent, and I am not sure if the originator has anything to do with them.
> 
> I love music, and am a "BASS"head.
> I was a car audio installer and also did some theater designing and custom work.
> ...




And I thought you liked Lance Bass...........LOL


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thats awesome bass. I figured it was something along those lines but ya never know on here haha. And i swear i find a new person from my general area every couple months on here.

A friend worked for american bass and made some custom speakers. I forget the technical side but he took a 13 and stretched it to a 15 and did a bunch of shit with a custom amp and all types of shit with the ohms and made that bitch slam!!! It was funny, the most expensive thing he bought was a new alternator capable of powering everything. haha.

I really want a grape ape cut though. Hell even some seeds would be fine. I was really tempted to keep my grape ape dom kings kush but i like circulating new strains in if the previous isnt the killa. It was some good. potent and tasty, produced/grew pretty well. Super indica dom. But it just lacked that "next level" shit that self grown usually has. Like the stuff we get from CO/CA/MI is good but my shit kills 9/10 of the things we get. The occasional banna og or cherry pie or headband or gsc are the only things we really get that compare, and some of them blow my shit out the water. The banna did on strength. But most of my shit has been on par with it. So if its not that good it gets the chop.

Hopin to end this trial and error with the DOGs though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Thats awesome bass. I figured it was something along those lines but ya never know on here haha. And i swear i find a new person from my general area every couple months on here.
> 
> A friend worked for american bass and made some custom speakers. I forget the technical side but he took a 13 and stretched it to a 15 and did a bunch of shit with a custom amp and all types of shit with the ohms and made that bitch slam!!! It was funny, the most expensive thing he bought was a new alternator capable of powering everything. haha.
> 
> ...


I had Grape as a clone.
Huge solid buds flowered outdoor in a greenhouse with light dep chopped in June or July.
No color since the temps were high.
I found it similar to the GDP I was flowering next to her, but more fruity actually.

I grew 2 Dogs from seed.
Some of the strongest smoke ever, but I didnt train her right and had 12 mains, but each had like 12 shoots so buds are SMALL.
I didnt take the time to prune her and just let her do her thing after all the work to top her.
What a mistake, unusable buds...looks like I need to try to make oil or hash.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah the grape sure was nice. I cant wait to run the dogs. Love trainin and fuckin with my plants.

As for oil/hash go for dry ice. I really like it and its a good, cheap way to make some quick and further refinable hash.

takes your oz and turns it into a q which can then be processed more with butane or iso or mixed into butter or high proof alcohol.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 28, 2013)

I recently took a oz and soaked it in 1/2 lb of unsalted butter and used it to make cherry lollipops.......they turned out well- very strong and easy to eat. Everyone likes them!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah the grape sure was nice. I cant wait to run the dogs. Love trainin and fuckin with my plants.
> 
> As for oil/hash go for dry ice. I really like it and its a good, cheap way to make some quick and further refinable hash.
> 
> takes your oz and turns it into a q which can then be processed more with butane or iso or mixed into butter or high proof alcohol.


I have done that b4, but nobody was really interested in the keif, I guess the further refinement is where its at...


SSHZ said:


> I recently took a oz and soaked it in 1/2 lb of unsalted butter and used it to make cherry lollipops.......they turned out well- very strong and easy to eat. Everyone likes them!


Sounds nice, whole buds maybe ground? in the butter of keif?


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 28, 2013)

I took a dried oz and removed all stems. I didn't grind it up. I melted in a double boiler a 1/2 lb of butter (2 sticks) and cooked it low for 2 hours with the oz stirring a lot. Drained and strained it and let the butter sit over night in the fridge. I added 6 tablespoons of the butter to my candy recipe. Took all of 20 minutes to complete the lollipops. Let them cool and start sucking......LOL

Nice and easy meds if u ask me..........


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I took a dried oz and removed all stems. I didn't grind it up. I melted in a double boiler a 1/2 lb of butter (2 sticks) and cooked it low for 2 hours with the oz stirring a lot. Drained and strained it and let the butter sit over night in the fridge. I added 6 tablespoons of the butter to my candy recipe. Took all of 20 minutes to complete the lollipops. Let them cool and start sucking......LOL
> 
> Nice and easy meds if u ask me..........


Thanx for sharing that.
I might try it with some extra I have.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Let me know if you need the recipe. I also made a killer "melt-in-your mouth" caramel that's even better BUT it takes like 2 hours to make!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Let me know if you need the recipe. I also made a killer "melt-in-your mouth" caramel that's even better BUT it takes like 2 hours to make!


I tried making oatmeal cookies a few times, and they tasted terrible and didnt get you medicated.
I used keif and made it into butter in crockpot and overnight in fridge, baked on a slightly lower heat and everything I read to do.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 28, 2013)

If you want a "low" green taste, the double boiler butter is about the best. I've tried many ways, and I find that candy made with this butter barely has any green taste at all.........I'm always looking for new ways, though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> If you want a "low" green taste, the double boiler butter is about the best. I've tried many ways, and I find that candy made with this butter barely has any green taste at all.........I'm always looking for new ways, though.


Yeah def want a low green flavor!
Ill try it your way.

Is there a certain temp and cooking duration to stay withing while baking?


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you talking about butter or baked goods?

If it's the butter, I melt between 1/2 lb and a lb of butter in a double boiler. This keeps the butter from getting too hot, which is what you want- NO BURNING IT or it's ruined. When the butter is melted, put the pot in. Removed most of the stems, break up the buds and mix it in. You should stir it regularly to make sure the butter coats all the pot. I've used an oz for 1/2 lb- and I've used an oz for a lb. of butter. Just depends on how strong you want it. I've cooked it for anywhere from 40 minutes to 2 hours, and didn't see much of a difference either way. The double boiler water should be a SLOW rolling boil and keep adding water as necessary. When you are done, strain the mixture, and drain in a bowl or plastic container. Put in fridge and in a few hours, it will be hardened and ready to go. Just use it in any recipe that calls for butter and you're good to go.......


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Are you talking about butter or baked goods?
> 
> If it's the butter, I melt between 1/2 lb and a lb of butter in a double boiler. This keeps the butter from getting too hot, which is what you want- NO BURNING IT or it's ruined. When the butter is melted, put the pot in. Removed most of the stems, break up the buds and mix it in. You should stir it regularly to make sure the butter coats all the pot. I've used an oz for 1/2 lb- and I've used an oz for a lb. of butter. Just depends on how strong you want it. I've cooked it for anywhere from 40 minutes to 2 hours, and didn't see much of a difference either way. The double boiler water should be a SLOW rolling boil and keep adding water as necessary. When you are done, strain the mixture, and drain in a bowl or plastic container. Put in fridge and in a few hours, it will be hardened and ready to go. Just use it in any recipe that calls for butter and you're good to go.......


ok sounds good!
Is there an oven temp to not exceed when baking the cookies etc with the butter in them?


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, by the way, use UNSALTED butter.

No on temp question....just follow the recipe on the baked items and you'll be fine.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 9, 2013)

2 days of chopping 24 G.G plants.......finally finished. My nicest crop in over 3 years IMO. 61 days total flowering, it just didn't need anymore. Pic's to follow, when the feeling in my fingers return. LOL


----------



## WildBud420 (Nov 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> 2 days of chopping 24 G.G plants.......finally finished. My nicest crop in over 3 years IMO. 61 days total flowering, it just didn't need anymore. Pic's to follow, when the feeling in my fingers return. LOL


 lol cool man, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's but a quicky......more tomorrow when I get a chance. Close-ups coming- that's when it gets impressive!

Round drying screens hold about 5-6 oz. The door screen holds about 10-11 oz. and 55 hanging colas of various sizes. Very dense strain, they hold their weight well. 

N.L. #5 and Williams Wonder plants coming down Monday I think. Clean up tomorrow during football games.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's my tonight's enjoyment, dehydrated for 4 hours or so. I think I may even see a seed buried in there......along with a bit of purple.


----------



## WildBud420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice haul SSHZ, looks good can't wait for more close-up shots!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 9, 2013)

For real thats some nasty! the hog i just pulled was extra coated. Still doesnt have any major flavor even though i let it go an extra week but it seemed to gain some density and a tad bit of frosty-ness.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Pic's or it didn't happen Bud..........


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope thats tasty bud there eases the pain from trimming the rest


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Bass.......how'd the baking/cooking turn out?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Hey Bass.......how'd the baking/cooking turn out?


Ive been so busy I never did anything but a keif run.
I still plan to though in a week or so after things slow down.

I ordered some 5 gal bags and will try ice water hash for the 1st time too.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 9, 2013)

My camera/lenses are just good enough to accommodate that request when made. hahaha





This one just shows ya how shallow the dof is on this macro lens. I have to line things up perfectly straight and shoot perfectly straight on to get a whole bud in focus.


The sugar leaves are just that. SUGAR. I tend to keep more of them on during the fall/winter months to make sure i dont over dry. Most of the stuff i grow has frosty ass sugar leaves so i keep em most of the time.

Im gonna do a bho run on about a q of this stuff and i expect the yield to be good. 

If i was a hash maker id grow the hog.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 9, 2013)

Day of the chop



Iphone picture with the lights off so its a little out of focus.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ive been so busy I never did anything but a keif run.
> I still plan to though in a week or so after things slow down.
> 
> I ordered some 5 gal bags and will try ice water hash for the 1st time too.


Take it from me........I've made hash 4 times a year forever. By dry ice instead, and use the same bags with that. It's way quicker, easier, and less moisture in the end. Look at some Youtube videos on it and you'll see what I mean. WAY BETTER IMO.........


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Day of the chop
> 
> View attachment 2888869
> 
> ...



All I can say is *WOW*!!!!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks man thats alot comin from you and your set up.

I dont know how well you remember your hog but when i break mine up it feels like sticky sand on my hands. not the usualy stickyness by itself. its very gritty. Almost like the trichs are super tough. I cant wait to make some bho out of this. Like i said it wont have any amazing, outstanding flavor but there will be a ton of it.


Also to bass. Try the dry ice. SSHZ is right. Some of the best stuff and its quick as can be. Ive been wanting to buy a whole set and do a run like ice hash but with just dry ice and have all the different screen sizes of crystals but never get around to it and just use my 140 micron bag and just know when to stop shaking. No drying/curing of it like ice hash. Decarbing is necessary if you plan to smoke it in blunts because it doesnt burn too awesome just sprinkled in blunts. But even from the first shake to the finishing of decarbing its like a half hour to an hour depending on how long you decarb for.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

My dry ice comes out green even with the 73 micron bag for some reason.
Plus I want to vape some hash and wont put BHO in my already bad lungs


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn! Thats some crazy shit. I use a 140 and i get a good amount of yellow before i start hittin green.

As for bho i just let mine sit out. No vac, no special process. Just blast, evap, let it sit over night, warm with a heat gun to get it into one glob and its good to go. No butane taste, no extras that were in the butane cause i use pretty good stuff, and most impurities would probably evap over night or when re heated. Ive smoked stuff form CO/MI/CA/WA and theres not too much difference between that and mine. Theres is more potent but barely, and the flavor of mine and theirs is the same.

I feel like my bho has less impurities in it than the air im breathing hahaha. Even if i was to use shitty butane.

Also, its funny how people who smoke cigs will complain about contams in bho..... when you could probably suck on a butane can and get less effected than smoking cigarettes. hahaha maybe not literally, but even the shittiest bho probably has half the impurities of a cigarette. 

I completely understand for patients and people who want the purity, but really if people are going to rag on someones bho for being impure, then turn around and smoke a rat poison stick, they are just bho hype men/hipsters who are too cool to smoke "flowers" ugh i hate how snobby weed has become. people who didnt know what a trich or terpine was 6 months ago claim to be experts at flavors and extractions.

Its one thing to love your flavors and love good, potent weed/extracts. I do. But when you go around throwin shit in peoples faces about terpines evaporating at certain temps and impurities, yet you dont even know the lighting cycle to get weed to bud then please... sit the fuck down. Thats how you know the real growers. Theyre the ones sittin, bein quiet smokin the true kill in blunts while some kid preaches about vac purging for X hours at X temp and only smoking off t2 grade titanium.

Sorry for the rant. Early mornin and im waitin on the lady to get up to smoke the first blunt of the day. Lil edgy. 

None of this was aimed at anyone on this thread, just a rant for anyone who comes by trying to say some crazy shit. I dont care. I like my "impurities", havent killed me yet. My lungs can take it. Were all going to die one day. From one thing or another, caused by one thing or another. No one can stop that. END.


DAMN i need to smoke..... (lights blunt) 

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

I smoked yrs ago and was in a house of 2nd hand smoke for 20 yrs and my lungs are ruined now.
I havent tried HBO personally,but heard its hit or miss.
I would be the miss I bet lol.

Now that I am away from cigs I cant see the attraction personally anymore, and 2nd hand (cig) smoke actually affects me breathing.

With that said arent blunts made from tobacco leaf or something?

I made my keif in the garage with only MH light from the other tent to see by. 
IU think thats why I did a poor job of judging color on the keif I made.

Other problem is I dont have a 140 but a 160 bag, and the 73 wasnt putting out shit so I shook harder and got slight greenish, but the 160 came out really green imo.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

I feel it. Take your time on the bho and itll be bomb! Butane evaps at -50 so if you left it out for a day or 2 there is no way possible there would be any significant amount of butane left in it.

Im glad youre off nicotine. Alot of people say that exact thing, that they cant remember why they even liked it.

You might have COPD if the second hand smoke really messes with you that much.

As for blunts, i accept the small amount of tobacco in them. Its not the tobacco i hate as much as its the extra ingredients or supplementing more of the natural ingredients like nicotine. Also, i doubt there is much of anything in a shell of a blunt. Ive wanted to get it tested but im not sure of the route to do such a thing. Always been curious. But i can assume they add the chemicals to the tobacco going into the cigar and not so much the wrapper, even though some is probably leached into the wrapper. But i accept that as an impurity of my smoking habit like an adult. haha

And im not sayin you cant smoke cigs or blunts and bho. You just cant complain about the contams in my bho cause i didnt vac purge it at a certain temp for a certain time, then ask if you can smoke a cig in my house... haha like the yuppies now a days. Its weird being the minority of the tobacco world. At least 75% of my friends smoke cigs and they all smoke weed. And none of them would complain about the potential impurities in bho because they know they purposely ingest even more, worse ones willingly, every puff.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

All kinds of smells like gas perfume make me feel dizzy and choke and feel panicky like I cant get any air.

Also when I went to allergist They tested breath strength and I peak the ball in tube thing, but after Albuterol and a 2nd try my power drops by 30-40%...weird should be other way I would think.

When I smoked I got Bronchitis and Pneumonia a few times and thats partly why I quit.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn that sucks. Ive been a swimmer for a long time so my lungs have always gotten a fair work out and arent fuckin up on me yet.

Never smoked cigarettes but smoke a bunch of blunts so im due for something lung related. Just the side effect of smoking anything really.

Gonna get my vape pen in a few days. http://vikingvapes.com/products/glass-globe-wax-custom-kit

cheapest one out there and it works mighty fine. A friend has one and its holdin up well.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Damn that sucks. Ive been a swimmer for a long time so my lungs have always gotten a fair work out and arent fuckin up on me yet.
> 
> Never smoked cigarettes but smoke a bunch of blunts so im due for something lung related. Just the side effect of smoking anything really.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the ones here.

http://www.ineedhemp.com/CompleteVaporizerKits.html


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

My High Times magazine came a few days ago, I think the Dec. issue- and they review like 35 pens. It may help your choosing, read it or I can give you their recommendations if you wish.

I took 12 pic's, this is the only one worth showing. It's off a 2 ft. main cola..........you'll get the idea though!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah if you can post the summary of the tests Id like that!

Nice cola btw!!


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Here's the whole cola....I'll post the reviews later tonight.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

It has some nice coloring, def sativa leaning by the looks


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

You might think so but it's strongly indica leaning. It's just the "spear" pheno. The other pheno is more "classic" indica.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> You might think so but it's strongly indica leaning. It's just the "spear" pheno. The other pheno is more "classic" indica.


Wow slender and foaxtailed, I woulda bet sativa.
Which pheno do you prefer?


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

I really don't notice the difference in the highs......but there is a big difference in the overall weight of the different plants. So, if I was looking for a keeper, it would be the more indica version (for the heavier weight). Vape info coming in about 10 minutes.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Vape info:

Best Standard Pen The Dabbler www.vape-pen.com

Best Overall Pen Dab OTG www.dabotg.com

Best Short Pen Vape Ape www.vapeapeusa.com

Best Mini Pen Cloud Pen 2.0 www.cloudpenz.com

Best Stealth Pen Pocket Vape www.aardvarknyc.com

Best Slim Pen Bullet2Go www.atmosrx.xom



That should cover it...........


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Vape info:
> 
> Best Standard Pen The Dabbler www.vape-pen.com
> 
> ...


Can those use keif or just oils?


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Some use just wax, some are wax/oil/bud and some are other combo's. But, most use wax exclusively (but not all).....not sure which are which though.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 13, 2013)

Crop is done and basically dried....I got 52 oz. off the 24 plants. Not great , not bad. High quality, and very uniform. I'm about to start a Kush strain this time, along with a skunk hybrid- more details in the weeks to come.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice glad to see the frostiness! got 9 of the dogs germinatin. hopin they all pop! still gotta grab some GG one of these days to run on the side as a little headstash.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 13, 2013)

Those beans are all fresh so they should all pop.......I think I got 100% sprouting on them. 

I'll be back to the Grape God again after this next crop, unless the Kush seeds I got turn out crazy good- which I expect them to. Then I'll have a decision to make.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

52 oz from 2 1000 watt lights?

Man I just dont grow well is all I can say lol.
I get about 10-12 oz from a 600


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 13, 2013)

I have two 600's in another room and I don't get 26 z's out of there.........I usually avg 1.5 oz. per plant under 600 watters.....normally 6 plants, or less. The stuff this time is dried yet so I can't report on final weight yet.

The 1000 watters reach down further, so there is more finished buds lower.....and the main buddage is always larger too.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah I get 1-1.5 per plant under the 600.

Looking at your plants all tied in there together, I know I would have problems with mold or bugs if it was me.
I think my problem is that I mix too many strains together when flowering.
I cant smoke one strain for 4 months though lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

grape god is one of those smokes you never get sick of. i hope the dog is one of the last strains ill have to take clones from and i can just run that for a while and occasionally when i get another room added run a seperate strain like the grape god.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

basically wat I jus got off a 600 10-12 zips ,if been fems much more because of the transplant.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 13, 2013)

This is why I grow in 2 rooms...........generally either Grape God or Green Poison (Sweet Seeds) in the bigger room and 2 different strains in the smaller room for variety. This time it was N.L. #5 and Williams Wonder. They aren't dry yet. But the N.L. #5 turned out great. Still not sure about the W.W. but I think it's good too.

And Bud, you are right! The. G.G. has made a lasting impression on us obviously. Last time, if you remember- I gave it away rather quickly and in like 10 days I WAS OUT OF IT. I had other stuff, but I was miserable. I won't make that mistake again any time soon. *I need it to get thru the coming Holidays! *It will keep me in a better mood......

Lastly, I've been fighting a mite issue on and off for 2 years. I finally found something that worked.....and I've tried EVERYTHING. It's called "Nuke Em". No more mites......


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

What N.L. #5 did you run SSHZ?

I think I have OCD, and my growing style reflects it.
I cant stop collecting strains and it can ruin my grow at times with all the confusion.

Also where do you get the GG beans, I am interested in trying them too


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

those are cool strains,I had jus moved here and jus ran a 600 to give me something temp. added a 1000 with room to spare now.NYPD sounds good they have,gonna start some NYCD,sour diesel,gorilla grape,purps and purple kush this weekend.nl 5 is a excellent strain.peace.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> those are cool strains,I had jus moved here and jus ran a 600 to give me something temp. added a 1000 with room to spare now.NYPD sounds good they have,gonna start some NYCD,sour diesel,gorilla grape,purps and purple kush this weekend.peace.


Sounds like me with all the strains lol.
My PK yielded shit, little pebbles.
It literally yielded 10% compared to most strains I grew but the color and smell was great.
I killed the mom


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

haha,i here ya,,out of 3 phenos there is a low yielder but overall pulled some monsters las grow using this breeders pk.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> haha,i here ya,,out of 3 phenos there is a low yielder but overall pulled some monsters las grow using this breeders pk.


I got mine as a clone.
Why some one passes around that clone Ill never know.
2.5' tall and 2 ft wide not even a half oz.
Grape Krush grown by it same basic size plant same pot 2.5 oz


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

I find it so hard to cut moms.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What N.L. #5 did you run SSHZ?
> 
> I think I have OCD, and my growing style reflects it.
> I cant stop collecting strains and it can ruin my grow at times with all the confusion.
> ...



The N.L. #5 was by British Columbia Seeds.....I've done it before, it's very good. Nice yield, done in about 9 weeks. Best I've found out of a couple of others.

I've been getting my seeds from Sea of Seeds or Herbies lately..........


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> The N.L. #5 was by British Columbia Seeds.....I've done it before, it's very good. Nice yield, done in about 9 weeks. Best I've found out of a couple of others.
> 
> I've been getting my seeds from Sea of Seeds or Herbies lately..........


Does that NL have the old school smell and taste?
I was looking at Herbies since their price was lower, but your affirmation helps.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Hold on......Sea of Seeds is cheaper, but Herbies is faster. If you don't have discount codes for either, let me know. 

The N.L. still isn't dry but I've been testing it here and there.........I'll need more time though to give an honest evaluation. Right now what stands out to me is the smell when I chop up the bud- a "pine" smell is very noticeable. Here....I'll pause and take a pic of it......I think it could have used another week for some of you, but I know at 9 weeks it's good enough to get the job done.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Hold on......Sea of Seeds is cheaper, but Herbies is faster. If you don't have discount codes for either, let me know.
> 
> The N.L. still isn't dry but I've been testing it here and there.........I'll need more time though to give an honest evaluation. Right now what stands out to me is the smell when I chop up the bud- a "pine" smell is very noticeable. Here....I'll pause and take a pic of it......I think it could have used another week for some of you, but I know at 9 weeks it's good enough to get the job done.


I run the Dr Atomics NL, I got it as a clone as well from Craigslist lol.
The smell is unlike anything I have grown.
I thought NL was slightly sativa, but this is neither up nor down really.
Its not the strongest, but that makes it great for daytime, but am after the "REAL" NL.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Regarding the pic on the left....... the left are the 3 main cola's from 3 N.L. #5 plants. The cola's on the right are from Williams Wonder. Quite a difference, huh?


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Try Peak Seeds N.L.- many people claim it's the real deal.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Try Peak Seeds N.L.- many people claim it's the real deal.


I have that site in my favorites, but havent pulled the trigger yet.
The other thing is they are regs which isnt bad I suppose, but hate when I get all boys...


----------

